# I suspect someone is riding my horse?



## Hang on Fi

I would be livid.... No one, and I mean no one rides my horses without my knowledge and approval.

I'd try and catch her in the act. Biggest fan or not, without permission, she shouldn't even been joking about riding him.


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet

I would present her with the evidence and ask her if she was riding him. I too would be really really annoyed if I found that someone was riding one of my ponies with out given permission!


----------



## frlsgirl

Oh how aggravating! Time for hidden horsey camera. That's the problem though with being too nice...first they take a hoof pick, next your saddle, then your horse.


----------



## Sahara

I remember reading somewhere (maybe here) that someone was suspicious of the same thing. It was recommended that the owner put koolaid powder (purple/grape) on the horse's back. When the suspect rode the horse, the pad had big purple stains on it from the koolaid mixing with the sweat. The culprit was caught red-handed (or purple - handed, lol).


----------



## cowgirl4753

Ya I'd confront her, evidence or not and tell her your locking your tack box and she needs to get her stuff out. I would also be having a talk with the BO and other boarders and let them know what has been happening and find out if they have seen anything and too keep an eye out. And if at all possible I'd be putting a lock on his door too fora bit
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amba1027

Would you do anything if you did get proof it was her? (Other than tell her you know and she needs to stop?) If you aren't planning to take it to the BO or her parents or anything, this is what I would do. Next time you see her at the barn tell her you found out someone has been riding your horse but you can't figure out who. Just kind of go on a rant to her about it (without tipping that you think it's her). Hopefully finding out you know and seeing how upset you are will get her to knock it off. Also, you can use this to tell her you are worried about them taking your stuff and you want to start locking it up so she needs to find a new place for her things.

I also enjoy the kool aid idea for catching her.


----------



## DuckDodgers

frlsgirl said:


> Oh how aggravating! Time for hidden horsey camera. That's the problem though with being too nice...first they take a hoof pick, next your saddle, then your horse.


Heck yeah, horsey camera. Buy something ASAP and put it up. When the you catch the culprit on video, approach her and ask if she's been riding your horse. If she breaks down and tells you, then great. If not, show her the evidence. At that point you'll have her caught doing the act AND lying about it. Also, start locking your tack trunk away and taking everything that you can't home with you. I would also approach the barn owner and say that you believe that SOMEONE is riding your horse without permission. Don't name any names, but see what she has to say about the subject. Saddle marks that were not left by you are clear proof that this is happening. I'd also try to come out at unexpected times when the daughter is at home to see. For example, if you generally ride in the mornings and she rides in the afternoon when she gets home from school, randomly show up then. It'll discourage her from riding when she's sure you won't come out if nothing else. 

And, start looking for a new barn. Even if you have her caught red-handed with video footage, it may happen that Mom and Dad side with their little precious, and they may resent your accusations. Have a backup facility that you can move your horse to immediately in case you need to.


----------



## Captain Evil

That happened to me once, with my Arabian, Djinn. I had to board him for a month while I was job hunting. He was only 3 1/2 and had only had a saddle on him a few times and then just in a round pen. Well, when I trailered him in to the boarding barn, I said something like, "If I don't land a job soon, I might have to sell him." So she took it upon herself to find him a new owner, and let this teenager "Robin" start riding him. He had only been there a week, and I was there every other day or so, when I arrived one evening, he was, like, destroyed! 

I never saw anything like it. One day he was full of fire, **** and vinegar, dancing and snorting and being generally his three year old awesome Arabian self, and the next: 3 legs swollen, huge gash on his back open sore on his withers and a bloody lip! I was absolutely stunned. 

Apparently the girl was lunging him in the arena prior to her second ride, and he spooked and darted out, going under a board blockade, and running off the property and down the road. When the vet, (who they did NOT call, I did!!) arrived, she said that Djinn's back was so damaged he might never be sound again, and she could not say for certain that he hadn't bowed a tendon. Of course the barn owner (a friend) apologized up down and sideways, but me and my horse were gone, gone, gone...


----------



## DuckDodgers

Captain Evil said:


> That happened to me once, with my Arabian, Djinn. I had to board him for a month while I was job hunting. He was only 3 1/2 and had only had a saddle on him a few times and then just in a round pen. Well, when I trailered him in to the boarding barn, I said something like, "If I don't land a job soon, I might have to sell him." So she took it upon herself to find him a new owner, and let this teenager "Robin" start riding him. He had only been there a week, and I was there every other day or so, when I arrived one evening, he was, like, destroyed!
> 
> I never saw anything like it. One day he was full of fire, **** and vinegar, dancing and snorting and being generally his three year old awesome Arabian self, and the next: 3 legs swollen, huge gash on his back open sore on his withers and a bloody lip! I was absolutely stunned.
> 
> Apparently the girl was lunging him in the arena prior to her second ride, and he spooked and darted out, going under a board blockade, and running off the property and down the road. When the vet, (who they did NOT call, I did!!) arrived, she said that Djinn's back was so damaged he might never be sound again, and she could not say for certain that he hadn't bowed a tendon. Of course the barn owner (a friend) apologized up down and sideways, but me and my horse were gone, gone, gone...


I don't know what I could have done to keep from killing that child... This was the BARN OWNER that did this?! Or a random boarder? Ohh my...


----------



## Rideordie112

> I'd try and catch her in the act. Biggest fan or not, without permission, she shouldn't even been joking about riding him.


 I do try! I try all the time, and I can never catch her. The closest I have gotten was when the farrier arrived before I got there, and she took it upon herself to catch him for me. Not sure, if she rode him? I don't know. It's frustrating. The farrier knows where he is, and doesn't need her help.



> I would present her with the evidence and ask her if she was riding him.


 Excellent idea, I should do that next time I see her. she's just the type of person who would throw a huge hissy fit about it, and run immediately to mommy and daddy.



> Time for hidden horsey camera


 Ah! How great, I wonder if my BO would be opposed to me hanging one in his stall.
If only I had a way to see who was interacting with him while he's in pasture



> I remember reading somewhere (maybe here) that someone was suspicious of the same thing. It was recommended that the owner put koolaid powder (purple/grape) on the horse's back. When the suspect rode the horse, the pad had big purple stains on it from the koolaid mixing with the sweat. The culprit was caught red-handed (or purple - handed, lol).


 That is perfect! I may actually try that! I just don't want my pad ending up stained, because she has borrowed it without permission in the past. 



> Would you do anything if you did get proof it was her?


 I would definitely confront her parents with any evidence I had, and the BO. And possibly warn other boarders? I don't know about that one. Wouldn't want to cause any drama.



> Next time you see her at the barn tell her you found out someone has been riding your horse but you can't figure out who. Just kind of go on a rant to her about it (without tipping that you think it's her). Hopefully finding out you know and seeing how upset you are will get her to knock it off. Also, you can use this to tell her you are worried about them taking your stuff and you want to start locking it up so she needs to find a new place for her things.


 That's a great idea, I'll totally do that next time I see her. And it's a perfect way to get her out of my box without having to actually kick her out. 



> I'd also try to come out at unexpected times when the daughter is at home to see. For example, if you generally ride in the mornings and she rides in the afternoon when she gets home from school, randomly show up then. It'll discourage her from riding when she's sure you won't come out if nothing else.


 Good idea, I should do that. I talked to my mom as well, I asked her that every time she takes my little sister out after school to take my horse out and just brush on him, or at least check on him etc. Cause I'm pretty sure that's when she's riding.



> And, start looking for a new barn.


 and that's the hard part, I know I may have to do that soon. I've just been with this barn since I started taking riding lessons at age 8. It would be hard to leave, and the BO would be very hurt. But I can't risk my horse's safety



> That happened to me once, with my Arabian, Djinn. I had to board him for a month while I was job hunting. He was only 3 1/2 and had only had a saddle on him a few times and then just in a round pen. Well, when I trailered him in to the boarding barn, I said something like, "If I don't land a job soon, I might have to sell him." So she took it upon herself to find him a new owner, and let this teenager "Robin" start riding him. He had only been there a week, and I was there every other day or so, when I arrived one evening, he was, like, destroyed!
> 
> I never saw anything like it. One day he was full of fire, **** and vinegar, dancing and snorting and being generally his three year old awesome Arabian self, and the next: 3 legs swollen, huge gash on his back open sore on his withers and a bloody lip! I was absolutely stunned.
> 
> Apparently the girl was lunging him in the arena prior to her second ride, and he spooked and darted out, going under a board blockade, and running off the property and down the road. When the vet, (who they did NOT call, I did!!) arrived, she said that Djinn's back was so damaged he might never be sound again, and she could not say for certain that he hadn't bowed a tendon. Of course the barn owner (a friend) apologized up down and sideways, but me and my horse were gone, gone, gone...


 Oh my gosh, that's terrible. that is exactly why I want to put an end to what is going on. I'm so sorry that happened to your horse


----------



## PrivatePilot

Rideordie112 said:


> I've just been with this barn since I started taking riding lessons at age 8. It would be hard to leave, and the BO would be very hurt. But I can't risk my horse's safety(


Then the BO needs to get onboard with solving this problem if you think they value your business and tenure there. 

Surely someone would have seen this other person riding your horse? Is nobody willing to rat? Have you approached the BO at all with the issue?


----------



## Roperchick

Honestly, IMO I would just take it straight to the BO.


Its not about creating drama, not about getting somebody in trouble. Its a safety issue for the girl and the horse.

If you have an authority figure as kind of the middle party helping deal with it, it may be taken easier for the parents and for all involved instead of the whole "he said she said" business.


Just a thought.


----------



## Rideordie112

PrivatePilot said:


> Then the BO needs to get onboard with solving this problem if you think they value your business and tenure there.
> 
> Surely someone would have seen this other person riding your horse? Is nobody willing to rat? Have you approached the BO at all with the issue?


I talked to the BO today, said said she would keep and eye out. And I think if she's riding, she's just riding around in the pastures to avoid being seen. Or she's saying she has permission? I don't know. Apparently no one has seen her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop

Time to make some un announced visits or drive bys. You could probably recruit some friends and family to drop in if need be. Otherwise I say go right to the BO or BM. No reason to throw anyone under the bus, just say you suspicious someone might be riding him and that no one is to ride him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar

Meet with her as soon as possible in a neutral place - The Barn. Look her in the eye as you speak, and say something like this : "I'm so glad you enjoy visiting my horse! But_ I'm making it clear to everyone_ at this time that I am the only one riding/working with him. If you'd like to _visit_ him, here's my #, and _we can meet here_ and _maybe_ you can groom him/see him for a bit before I begin my work. Here's my #! Other than that,_ *everyone knows* I'm the __only one working him now."_


----------



## Amba1027

Rideordie112 said:


> I talked to the BO today, said said she would keep and eye out. And I think if she's riding, she's just riding around in the pastures to avoid being seen. Or she's saying she has permission? I don't know. Apparently no one has seen her.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would guess she's telling people she has your permission (if anyone has actually seen her). It wouldn't be hard for people to believe, I would think, since you are friendly with her and let her use your tack locker. I would start asking everyone if they'd seen anything. I hope you get it sorted out soon!


----------



## Rideordie112

Amba1027 said:


> I would guess she's telling people she has your permission (if anyone has actually seen her). It wouldn't be hard for people to believe, I would think, since you are friendly with her and let her use your tack locker. I would start asking everyone if they'd seen anything. I hope you get it sorted out soon!


Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prinella

Talk to the BO, explain that the girl needs to use her own stuff from now on and take your pad home.


----------



## Ninamebo

I like the kool aid idea too, and in the grand scheme of things, if it helps you figure out the mystery, is one pad really such a big price? 

I'm livid just thinking about this possibility happening at my barn. I think the most effective thing to do is tell the BO everything you've said here, put up a camera of some sorts, in his pasture if you think that's best, and confront the girl about this. Take all your tack away and put up a sign on your horses stall specifying that absolutely nobody except you, your trainer and the BO are allowed to work with him, that includes going into his pen to pet him. 

Good luck keep posted on the progress. I'd be willing to bet the BO would be much happier to lose the newer family than a devoted boarder of many years.


----------



## PrivatePilot

Barring the BO's cooperation or anyone willing to rat on the offender (if indeed anyone is actually even seeing her do it), one of these mounted in a relevant spot (where it would capture blatant evidence) would also do the job. 

I suspect you could probably find one used in your neck of the woods for a fraction of the cost of a new one.


----------



## Rideordie112

Ninamebo said:


> I like the kool aid idea too, and in the grand scheme of things, if it helps you figure out the mystery, is one pad really such a big price?
> 
> I'm livid just thinking about this possibility happening at my barn. I think the most effective thing to do is tell the BO everything you've said here, put up a camera of some sorts, in his pasture if you think that's best, and confront the girl about this. Take all your tack away and put up a sign on your horses stall specifying that absolutely nobody except you, your trainer and the BO are allowed to work with him, that includes going into his pen to pet him.
> 
> Good luck keep posted on the progress. I'd be willing to bet the BO would be much happier to lose the newer family than a devoted boarder of many years.


Putting up a sign is a great idea! And I will keep everyone posted!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112

Small update from being at the barn today: so I got to the barn, and immediately went out to Stitch's pasture, and she was out there petting him, but when she saw me she went over and caught her horse. I smiled at her. And said "hey (insert name here) I think someone is riding stitch, and it's really upsetting me. So if you see anything suspicious let me know, Kay?" And she said "oh, okay. That sucks... I'll let you know if I see anything."
She looked kind of guilty, but I wasn't going to jump down her throat just then. 
I talked to the BO, and she said she was very sorry that someone was riding him. She gave me permission to hang up some cameras, and said she would do more checks in the back pasture to see if she was riding out there. 
So I think that's some progress.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112

PrivatePilot said:


> Barring the BO's cooperation or anyone willing to rat on the offender (if indeed anyone is actually even seeing her do it), one of these mounted in a relevant spot (where it would capture blatant evidence) would also do the job.
> 
> I suspect you could probably find one used in your neck of the woods for a fraction of the cost of a new one.


Oh cool! I'll have to look into that. Thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

If your stuff is locked up, then she has to use her own or someone else's pad. While you are grooming and she's around, let her know that the cameras you'd installed have revealed some pretty interesting stuff. And watch her reaction. My thief turned crimson. You don't have to install a camera but she won't know that.


----------



## AnrewPL

Haven’t read the whole post but if I were you I would be careful; you could just be mistaken, and it wouldn’t be good to confront her on suspicion alone, or even the sweat marks and possible hardened mouth alone. I wouldn’t confront her unless I knew 100% that she had been riding it. If you get a photo of her doing it that would be even better. 
Once I had the proof what I would do to her would probably be better not written in here.


----------



## Rideordie112

AnrewPL said:


> Haven’t read the whole post but if I were you I would be careful; you could just be mistaken, and it wouldn’t be good to confront her on suspicion alone, or even the sweat marks and possible hardened mouth alone. I wouldn’t confront her unless I knew 100% that she had been riding it. If you get a photo of her doing it that would be even better.
> Once I had the proof what I would do to her would probably be better not written in here.


I'm just not sure how to catch her in the act. The closest I get is her in the pasture with him, or randomly in his stall for no apparent reason
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen

Id flip my lid if someone was riding my mare without me there. She too much horse for most people. I have a 8 year old ride her on the lung-line but that's it, im in control and its at a walk. I will NOT be liable for some idiot getting hurt on my horse, and ill be going away for man slaughter if my horse ended up hurt.

Go with the koolaid idea. Its not like anyone will see the bottom of your pad. And it might not be on a pad but someones pants (she could be hopping on bareback).


----------



## HunterJumperShow

I think what you've done so far is really good, I would also think hanging up cameras would help gain the proof you need. 

There was a similar situation with my horse, but it was kind of a misunderstanding instead… We had share boarders and only gave the mom permission to ride, but they convinced the trainer they were working with that we had given her daughter (for her first riding lessons, might I add) permission as well. So they ended up riding him in a lesson and when we pulled up to our barn they were leading our horse back. It wouldn't have been a big problem if my horse wasn't only a year into training and barely used to aids, and for months after that one ride with her I had to retrain him to accept the bit. We ended up talking it over with them and ending the share boarding (because other problems rose up). 

When you get the proof, I would defiantly approach her parents about it first as well as the BO. Have you locked up your tack locker yet?


----------



## Tracer

I'm the sort of person that is happy to let others ride my horse - but NEVER without my permission!

You're dealing with it well so far. The Kool-Aid is a good idea - maybe you could take your pad home under the premise of it being cleaned? Though I would think she'd notice the crystals when grooming, so maybe not the best idea.

A camera seems a little extreme to me, but it might be necessary. Hopefully your BO will catch her in the act before any of that is necessary. If your BO can be the one to confront her (I'm sure she doesn't condone riding other peoples horses without permission), it will be a lot easier on you!


----------



## Rideordie112

KigerQueen said:


> Id flip my lid if someone was riding my mare without me there. She too much horse for most people. I have a 8 year old ride her on the lung-line but that's it, im in control and its at a walk. I will NOT be liable for some idiot getting hurt on my horse, and ill be going away for man slaughter if my horse ended up hurt.
> 
> Go with the koolaid idea. Its not like anyone will see the bottom of your pad. And it might not be on a pad but someones pants (she could be hopping on bareback).


Stitch can be too much horse for people too! Ugh, I didn't think of the liability. Could I legally get in trouble for that? If she was doing it behind my back?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112

HunterJumperShow said:


> When you get the proof, I would defiantly approach her parents about it first as well as the BO. Have you locked up your tack locker yet?


No :/ because I only saw her briefly yesterday, and I didn't have he chance to ask her to move her stuff out of it yet, because before all this crap happened I had been sharing it with her until she got her own. (6 months later she still doesn't have her own)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112

Tracer said:


> I'm the sort of person that is happy to let others ride my horse - but NEVER without my permission!
> 
> You're dealing with it well so far. The Kool-Aid is a good idea - maybe you could take your pad home under the premise of it being cleaned? Though I would think she'd notice the crystals when grooming, so maybe not the best idea.
> 
> A camera seems a little extreme to me, but it might be necessary. Hopefully your BO will catch her in the act before any of that is necessary. If your BO can be the one to confront her (I'm sure she doesn't condone riding other peoples horses without permission), it will be a lot easier on you!


Ohh, I didn't think about her noticing crystals when grooming. Bummer, and yes I really hope the BO catches her she would be flaming mad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers

Tracer said:


> I'm the sort of person that is happy to let others ride my horse - but NEVER without my permission!
> 
> You're dealing with it well so far. The Kool-Aid is a good idea - maybe you could take your pad home under the premise of it being cleaned? Though I would think she'd notice the crystals when grooming, so maybe not the best idea.
> 
> A camera seems a little extreme to me, but it might be necessary. Hopefully your BO will catch her in the act before any of that is necessary. If your BO can be the one to confront her (I'm sure she doesn't condone riding other peoples horses without permission), it will be a lot easier on you!


My guess would be that if she's jumping on in the pasture that she probably isn't even really grooming the horse :/ 

Since you say she interacts with her more than normal (going out to her pasture "just to pet her", catching her out of the pasture, etc) I might find a way to stop that as well. Don't want her to be tempted, you know? Tell the boarders (including the girl) about the issue, and that you do not want anyone touching her without your permission. This way you wouldn't have to call her out in particular, but if someone sees her out there with him then they'll know that something isn't right. Maybe it sounds paranoid, but if someone is ballsy enough to ride without your permission then they may just become more sneaky about it.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Rideordie112 said:


> No :/ because I only saw her briefly yesterday, and I didn't have he chance to ask her to move her stuff out of it yet, because before all this crap happened I had been sharing it with her until she got her own. (6 months later she still doesn't have her own)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'd set her stuff out of my tack locker and put a lock on it. Tell her that when you agreed to allow her to share that it was for a short length of time until she could get her own locker, for instance a month, and that she has overstayed her welcome.


----------



## Rideordie112

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I'd set her stuff out of my tack locker and put a lock on it. Tell her that when you agreed to allow her to share that it was for a short length of time until she could get her own locker, for instance a month, and that she has overstayed her welcome.


That's a good idea, I should do that. I'm just a non confrontational person, and I don't want to be rude, but she has crossed the line. So I will do that today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112

DuckDodgers said:


> Maybe it sounds paranoid, but if someone is ballsy enough to ride without your permission then they may just become more sneaky about it.


Great, that's just what I need. Well, I started spreading the word around the barn that I was suspicious, and I know that she heard me. 
So she should be on edge now, I just need to catch her in the act.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159

Stitch is YOUR horse. Period. If I thought someone was riding my horse, I would be more than furious. 

No one, except the BO, should even be _touching him_ without your written permission. Period. Make it very clear to the BO that no one is to touch him and that no one (except your farrier) has your permission.

I don't mean this in a derogatory way, but you allowed this girl to share your tack locker and you have allowed her to use your tack. You've "set yourself" up for this in a way, by letting her get away with using your tack. 

I wouldn't let anyone share my tack locker, but in your case, the very instant I suspected someone was using my tack locker, I would send them a text message (so you can document) that I need their stuff out of my locker in 48 hours, or their things will just be set out on the concrete and I will padlock my locker. If no reply, I'd send several more text messages to document. 

Once you've got your tack locked up, I like the Kool Aid idea. Even funnier if she hops on him bareback in the pasture to be sneaky, and she's goes home with a purple butt. 

In your commons area, or on Stitch's stall, I'd post a sign that no one except the BO and your farrier is to handle him (yes, that includes petting) without your written consent.

A lot of this sounds harsh, yes. But this is YOUR horse we are talking about. Some people need to learn what is NOT theirs because they have no sense of it. 

I also would not confront her about it until you have some sort of video evidence that she is riding him. Although if you post signs that no one is to even touch him, you can at least call her out on that because you have caught her petting him.


----------



## sparkoflife

if someone was riding my horse, I would be furious! The only people allowed to ride him are the trainer, me(obviously), and the BO. And he's not enrolled in training anymore so basically just the BO. And even the BO only rides if i'm around. Also, no one takes him out of his field except for me, the trainer, or the BO. People pet him but thats about it. If I found out someone was riding him without my permission, I'd definitely have a long talk with the BO. If they hurt him in any way, I'd probably press charges. My horse is like my child. And he's my property. So no one rides him without permission. I am a short fuse so I'd probably confront her and scream at her and threaten to take her to court. But thats just me.


----------



## wyominggrandma

Actually if you use the Kool-Aid idea and she starts grooming or even rubbing your horse, she will get the crystals all over her hand. I am sure, now that you "mentioned" that someone is messing with your horse, she will say" wow, I was petting/grooming your horse and got this stuff all over.. Somebody must have put this on Stitches back. "Guilty"
Tell her you are locking up YOUR locker without her stuff in it because you don't want to chance spreading any germs around on your stuff to other horses.
She sounds like the type who you gave an inch to and she is taking more than a mile. She will continue to take advantage of you, your kindness and your horse until you just flat stop it. Hopefully the message you gave about being suspicious will work, if not I would say that I put up small cameras and saw something I will probably be taking to the BO. Let her get worried and maybe she will stop.
Good luck. I can't imagine how people even get the idea its okay to use another persons horse or tack or equipment without permission. Just amazes me.


----------



## Red Gate Farm

How old is this girl?


----------



## Saddlebag

Just dump her stuff out. You owe her nothing as she's walked all over your kindness. Maybe she'll start to realise you are no longer going to be a pushover.


----------



## Ninamebo

Rideordie112 said:


> Stitch can be too much horse for people too! Ugh, I didn't think of the liability. Could I legally get in trouble for that? If she was doing it behind my back?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Depending on the specific terms of your board contract, yes you could be put at legal risk, especially if the girl's parents are as protective of their baby girl as you have described. I doubt their case would be strong enough to hold up in court should that ever happen down the line though. 

Just be aware of all these things and proactive about it all. It sounds like you already are so that's a good thing.

I know confrontation sucks, I'm not the best at it either, and I am definitely one to lend a helping hand to someone who might need a space for their stuff. But you have to know where to draw the line. 

Making the sign that includes stating that no petting is allowed could really help- this way if you catch her in the act again in the pasture you have full right and authority to call her out on it- sometimes you have to be a bit of a hard*** in life, and that's okay.

I'm trying to think up some other nifty caught-in-the-act tricks to do that doesn't involve the kool aid crystals, in case she does happen to see them or brush them off.


----------



## Saddlebag

If when you go to the stable, do you have a fairly regular time of arrival? It may be wise to show up at an unexpected time a few times.


----------



## SullysRider

Whoo I would be ****ed, I would say definitely put up at least a camera, and I like the Koolaid idea also. And just set her stuff on top of your locker and lock it up. I am friends with everybody in my barn and we all leave our stuff unlocked and will use each other's stuff in a pinch but none of us would ever not clean it and put it back and would never borrow more than a grooming tool, let alone ride someone else's horse without permission.


----------



## Zexious

Yeah... riding my horse without my permission is a big, giant no.

Everyone has given great advice. I'd definitely stop letting her use your space/tack/grooming supplies.
I wonder if her parents are aware of this? I was under the impression that she had her own horse o.o


----------



## CandyCanes

You have received excellent advice so far. So I really have nothing else to add, bar if that were my horse being ridden, there would be words and a few hard slaps sent in said girls direction! Not advised, but I have a slight temper


----------



## RhondaLynn

good luck and I hope you catch who ever is doing this. 

Rhonda


----------



## jumanji321

I was mad when I found out my grooming tools were being used by someone else, I would be down right murderous if someone rode my horse without permission.

At least in my case it was pretty easy to tell who was using mine as she put my shedding blade in with her own stuff and my one brush had a bunch of grey hair in it even though my horse is chestnut.

I hope you find out if she is the one riding him or if someone else is behind this.


----------



## faiza425

Best of luck. I understand being a non-confrontational person, but she is messing around with your baby, even undoing his training! You've been way too lenient with this girl - she's obviously the type that will take advantage of the smallest kindness.
Stand up for what's yours before something bad happens to your horse (and less importantly your stuff). Even if this girl is riding your horse without your permission, if she gets hurt while out riding your horse around the pasture, you might still be in trouble. Don't let things go that far because you're afraid to rock the boat - throw her stuff out of your tack locker and don't look back. Better to overreact in this situation, IMO.


----------



## Rideordie112

beau159 said:


> Stitch is YOUR horse. Period. If I thought someone was riding my horse, I would be more than furious.
> 
> No one, except the BO, should even be _touching him_ without your written permission. Period. Make it very clear to the BO that no one is to touch him and that no one (except your farrier) has your permission.
> 
> I don't mean this in a derogatory way, but you allowed this girl to share your tack locker and you have allowed her to use your tack. You've "set yourself" up for this in a way, by letting her get away with using your tack.
> 
> I wouldn't let anyone share my tack locker, but in your case, the very instant I suspected someone was using my tack locker, I would send them a text message (so you can document) that I need their stuff out of my locker in 48 hours, or their things will just be set out on the concrete and I will padlock my locker. If no reply, I'd send several more text messages to document.
> 
> Once you've got your tack locked up, I like the Kool Aid idea. Even funnier if she hops on him bareback in the pasture to be sneaky, and she's goes home with a purple butt.
> 
> In your commons area, or on Stitch's stall, I'd post a sign that no one except the BO and your farrier is to handle him (yes, that includes petting) without your written consent.
> 
> A lot of this sounds harsh, yes. But this is YOUR horse we are talking about. Some people need to learn what is NOT theirs because they have no sense of it.
> 
> I also would not confront her about it until you have some sort of video evidence that she is riding him. Although if you post signs that no one is to even touch him, you can at least call her out on that because you have caught her petting him.


I have made laminated signs to post on his stall, and the BO is making one for all the pastures stating that no one is to handle anyone's horses without permission. 
It's a good idea that you mentioned to get everything in writing. I didn't think about that before, but I'll make that clear to the BO as well. 
And yeah, I probably did bring this one upon myself. I thought I was just doing a nice thing temporarily. I didn't expect her to start taking advantage of me. 
But I'll be sure to make sure she's out of my tack box by tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112

sparkoflife said:


> . If they hurt him in any way, I'd probably press charges. My horse is like my child. And he's my property. So no one rides him without permission. I am a short fuse so I'd probably confront her and scream at her and threaten to take her to court. But thats just me.


Oh man. I can't even imagine what I would do if He got hurt. I don't know about legal action, but definitely her parents will be hearing about this. And if he is injured in anyway, I expect them to pay the vet bills.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112

Red Gate Farm said:


> How old is this girl?


14 or 15. 15 at the oldest.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112

Saddlebag said:


> Just dump her stuff out. You owe her nothing as she's walked all over your kindness. Maybe she'll start to realise you are no longer going to be a pushover.


Good point, I am really tired of being walked on. I am nobody's door mat
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112

Zexious said:


> Yeah... riding my horse without my permission is a big, giant no.
> 
> Everyone has given great advice. I'd definitely stop letting her use your space/tack/grooming supplies.
> I wonder if her parents are aware of this? I was under the impression that she had her own horse o.o


She does have her own horse. But he has some lameness issues, and can't handle hard riding. Which makes me wonder if she is riding my horse, what is she doing with him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112

faiza425 said:


> Best of luck. I understand being a non-confrontational person, but she is messing around with your baby, even undoing his training! You've been way too lenient with this girl - she's obviously the type that will take advantage of the smallest kindness.
> Stand up for what's yours before something bad happens to your horse (and less importantly your stuff). Even if this girl is riding your horse without your permission, if she gets hurt while out riding your horse around the pasture, you might still be in trouble. Don't let things go that far because you're afraid to rock the boat - throw her stuff out of your tack locker and don't look back. Better to overreact in this situation, IMO.


You are completely right! I'm going to move her stuff, and stop by the barn unexpectedly and have my parents maybe check too. If I get any proof I'll go to her parents, and the BO. I don't want to argue with a 15 year old who has no boundaries.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112

RhondaLynn said:


> good luck and I hope you catch who ever is doing this.
> 
> Rhonda


Thank you  I appreciate it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul

Ya know..I'm so glad the horse people around here aren't like this girl. Even the young ones; I've loaned plenty of items to other boarders and have even offered my mare to one a few times when her horse was lame..Not once did they not put back/replace whatever it is.
When someone goes out to the pasture, we usually love and pet on all the horses in there before we grab our own. I like that and hope to never lose that kind of respect without crossing boundaries.

As for your situation, you've gotten great advice and I would definitely put up some cameras. I'd also toss her stuff out of my box and lock it up. Good luck, I'd be hauled to jail and locked up if someone was riding my horse without explicit permission.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc

Wow that's insane! I hope you figure out who's doing it. Its one thing to borrow a hoof pick or maybe a little vet wrap but your tack and YOUR HORSE!!!! NO WAY!

Ha I'd feel bad for anyone that tried to ride my horse behind my back...they would most likely end up on the ground within seconds hahahaha, anyone he doesnt trust and hasn't worked with him much, he freaks out if they get on and explodessssss. At least your horse is nice about it...or could that be a bad thing?


----------



## Rideordie112

evilamc said:


> Wow that's insane! I hope you figure out who's doing it. Its one thing to borrow a hoof pick or maybe a little vet wrap but your tack and YOUR HORSE!!!! NO WAY!
> 
> Ha I'd feel bad for anyone that tried to ride my horse behind my back...they would most likely end up on the ground within seconds hahahaha, anyone he doesnt trust and hasn't worked with him much, he freaks out if they get on and explodessssss. At least your horse is nice about it...or could that be a bad thing?


Eh, I don't know how nice he is. He's always super on edge when someone new rides him, he never bucks or rears etc, but he bolts, will run them into fences, balk. All that stuff. But if she's been riding him for a while, then maybe he's calmed down some?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aureliusandoinky

I get annoyed when people even pet my horse without permission!!! If someone was riding him I'd go crazy and brew a storm the size of Alaska. 

Keep us posted!!! I really hope you catch her.


----------



## Rideordie112

aureliusandoinky said:


> I get annoyed when people even pet my horse without permission!!! If someone was riding him I'd go crazy and brew a storm the size of Alaska.
> 
> Keep us posted!!! I really hope you catch her.


Thanks! I will.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson

have you done anything yet? I would get a cardboard box, put her things in it and then lock mine. Also leave a note for her parents in an envelope tacked or taped to the tack shed door stating under no circumstances is she allowed to ride your horse. Give the BO BM a copy also.
be sure to put the cc: the parents names, the boarding manager/owner name. at the bottom of the letter. You can word it similar or how ever you wish.. date, Mr and Mrs bloopty blah 
regarding : daughters name. 
This letter is to inform you that my horse , name and description, boarded at stable name and address , is not available for other people to ride. Your daughter . name.. does not have permission to ride my horse. This is to also inform you that I shall no longer be sharing My tack or tack box/shed with you or your daughter.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

I actually had that happen at my old stable and I ended up having to move my horse somewhere else  Sadly, it' was the BO instigating it!! We all had our own tack lockers but they required keys which she would give you when you moved in. She had a copy of everyone's key. I thought it was odd when I first moved in that i would see her getting into a boarders locker and get tack out but it was usually one of the girls in her 4H so I figured as she was their trainer there was a reason and probably permission for it....

I would hear other boarders ask if their horse had been ridden because it had sweat marks and she would just say the horse must have done it in turn out. I still gave her the benefit of the doubt. Then my horse started acting weirder than usual. I went to ride and my stirrups were WAY too short for me so then I was angry that she apparently let a kid use my new saddle for a lesson. She denied it of course. Then came the clencher, one of the 4H moms came up and thanked me for letting her daughter ride my horse in a lesson!!!!!

BO flat out denied it. I moved out as soon as I found a barn with an empty stall which isn't easy in NE in winter because even people with their own property board in winter so they can ride in an indoor.

I would probably just flat out tell her she can't share take storage with you, you may even have to get a different lock. I would also make it clear to everyone else at your barn, especially the BO that NOBODY is to ride your horse when you are not present. Otherwise, you may have to move like I did, which is sad.....

I see you are in CA, if you are in Southern CA (Orange County) My old barn that I grew up at is there and they would NEVER let this happen...let me know and I'll give you their info.


----------



## Saddlebag

Rather than be kind hearted, we need to let them stand on their own two feet and figure things out for themselves. I applaud your generosity but, as you are learning, it so often backfires. I too learned the hard way.


----------



## Rideordie112

stevenson said:


> have you done anything yet? I would get a cardboard box, put her things in it and then lock mine. Also leave a note for her parents in an envelope tacked or taped to the tack shed door stating under no circumstances is she allowed to ride your horse. Give the BO BM a copy also.
> be sure to put the cc: the parents names, the boarding manager/owner name. at the bottom of the letter. You can word it similar or how ever you wish.. date, Mr and Mrs bloopty blah
> regarding : daughters name.
> This letter is to inform you that my horse , name and description, boarded at stable name and address , is not available for other people to ride. Your daughter . name.. does not have permission to ride my horse. This is to also inform you that I shall no longer be sharing My tack or tack box/shed with you or your daughter.


So far I have moved her things out of my box, and let her know that she couldn't share It with me anymore. And I posted signs on my horses stall, saying no one was to handle him except for the BO, farrier, chiro my parents etc. I haven't confronted her or her parents yet, because I have no solid proof it is her, just a strong hunch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112

Cinnys Whinny said:


> I actually had that happen at my old stable and I ended up having to move my horse somewhere else  Sadly, it' was the BO instigating it!! We all had our own tack lockers but they required keys which she would give you when you moved in. She had a copy of everyone's key. I thought it was odd when I first moved in that i would see her getting into a boarders locker and get tack out but it was usually one of the girls in her 4H so I figured as she was their trainer there was a reason and probably permission for it....
> 
> I would hear other boarders ask if their horse had been ridden because it had sweat marks and she would just say the horse must have done it in turn out. I still gave her the benefit of the doubt. Then my horse started acting weirder than usual. I went to ride and my stirrups were WAY too short for me so then I was angry that she apparently let a kid use my new saddle for a lesson. She denied it of course. Then came the clencher, one of the 4H moms came up and thanked me for letting her daughter ride my horse in a lesson!!!!!
> 
> BO flat out denied it. I moved out as soon as I found a barn with an empty stall which isn't easy in NE in winter because even people with their own property board in winter so they can ride in an indoor.
> 
> I would probably just flat out tell her she can't share take storage with you, you may even have to get a different lock. I would also make it clear to everyone else at your barn, especially the BO that NOBODY is to ride your horse when you are not present. Otherwise, you may have to move like I did, which is sad.....
> 
> I see you are in CA, if you are in Southern CA (Orange County) My old barn that I grew up at is there and they would NEVER let this happen...let me know and I'll give you their info.


That is terrible! I know where you are coming from  hopefully I won't have to move, but I am keeping it in mind as a possibility. 
And as great as that would be, I live in Nor Cal 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112

Saddlebag said:


> Rather than be kind hearted, we need to let them stand on their own two feet and figure things out for themselves. I applaud your generosity but, as you are learning, it so often backfires. I too learned the hard way.


I guess I am a bit naive in trying to make everyone happy. Oh well, lesson learned. I just hope not at the expense of my horse. He doesn't deserve anything bad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious

Sounds like you're taking the appropriate steps. Has she said anything to you yet?


----------



## KigerQueen

When i first got my horse i let her old half owner (the BO where i was boarding at the time) use my mare. I would come out and she would have day old sweat marks (and be coated in dry sweat). They ran EVERYWHERE! So i had no idea how hard she was worked. Drove me nuts, because I was afraid to work her if she had been ran hard the day before.. Now I WISH someone would ride my mare (someone who knew what they where doing of course). 
I knew a girl who might have tried to ride my mare without permission but i cured that. I let her ride and told her to WALK only (i was in the arena just in case, i trained my mare to listen to verbal commands on the ground, and i always override whoever is riding her). Well she proved to be a fantastic listener and asked for my horse to trot. She lost her balance on my mares "lovely" trot, clinged to her (with her legs) for dear life, dropped the reins and screamed when my mare sped up. Well my horse thought something was trying to kill them, i mean why else would someone be telling her to run while screaming? So my mare bolted. LOL i told my mare to stop and the girl practically jumped off my horse. Fixed that issue, she thought my mare was crazy XD. (I had a waver signed before she was even aloud to help the bo, her aunt, move my mare to turn her out, and she was riding BOs horse, so its not like i was not at least somewhat covered). 

That won't work in your situation, though (sadly). Keep us posted! I dont want her (or whoever) getting away with this.


----------



## horselovinguy

Rideordie112 said:


> So far I have moved her things out of my box, and let her know that she couldn't share It with me anymore. And I posted signs on my horses stall, saying no one was to handle him except for the BO, farrier, chiro my parents etc. I haven't confronted her or her parents yet, because I have no solid proof it is her, just a strong hunch.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Ohhh....you are _*so wrong!!!

*_You have currently tons of proof...at whose hands is it being done is the question.

However...you _do_ have grounds to start the ball rolling on this "child" to firmly put her in place.
A letter addressed to and mailed to her parents would be my first order, along with a copy to the barn owner.
In that letter I would clearly write them informing them that much time has elapsed and has now run out on their daughter getting, having and utilizing her own tack locker or box. _Your_ box is for _your _horse...their daughters things were removed and neatly put in "???" and a new lock was now placed on your box.
You have also noticed on several occasions when you go to the pasture their daughter hanging on your horse. You want this to stop immediately. NO Touching, NO brushing, NO RIDING EVER your horse.
Your horse is developing bad habits and attitude and no one having any interaction with him other than the barn owner will be tolerated from this day forward.
The barn owner has been spoken with, given a copy of this letter and fully aware of the situation, in agreement and enforcing my wishes.
I appreciate your efforts in enforcing the "HANDS OFF" to your daughter.

_signed......
_
Something in writing alerting mom & dad to the situation, something that if in writing the girl can't twist to benefit her and it also can not be mis-understood or claims of "I didn't know"...

One of the biggest things that bothers me is the kid _has_ a horse who is lame and can't be ridden hard...was the way she rides why the horse is lame? and now she may be the culprit on your horse... 
I would _not_ be wasting much time in getting a letter to the parents...might even drive it to their towns post office so delivery is Monday or Tuesday. Sent USPS the kid is also not going to be able to stop her folks from getting it. No return name on it, just a return address...not even yours but maybe a family member so if she sees it she isn't tipped off and opens it. Someone else's handwriting to address that envelope if the kid recognizes yours...
Have a feeling her parents don't know what she is up to either... is she at the barn by herself or always under supervision?:think:
The kid is a minor making her parents legally held responsible for what she does and causes...

Good luck.

_jmo..._


----------



## EquineObsessed

I think you've taken the appropriate steps. If it continues to be a problem, go for more drastic measures, but now that you've asserted yourself with the girl regarding you're box, involved the BO, and had signs put up, I really doubt the girl is going to act again, because now the consequences are higher if she is caught.


----------



## Saddlebag

Ride, let her think you installed cameras. By telling her what they revealed is interesting, it makes no accusation of any misdoing. Her reaction will tell you a lot.


----------



## CandyCanes

Saddlebag said:


> Ride, let her think you installed cameras. By telling her what they revealed is interesting, it makes no accusation of any misdoing. Her reaction will tell you a lot.


Oh I do like that idea... And you don't have to spend a dime doing it!


----------



## KigerQueen

There was a girl (13/14 maybe?) who had the sweetest little mare. She ran the crap out of this mare, who had shoes too small (and none the same size, or they were cut off egg bars!) on the pavement. The horse could not move unless she was buted 2x a day! I wanted to cry when i saw this poor little mare, she was dead lame (and now permanently lame) The girl had to MOVE her legs for her to get her out of the stall. the girl claimed arthritis, but the horse was only 15. She was going to be kicked out for running her horse in the breezeways, so her dad was going to sell the horse. A nice lady bought the mare and has been working for almost 2 years on maker her sound. 

It would not surprize me if something similar happened to the girls horse, especially is she was left unsupervised.


----------



## speedy da fish

This would terrify me if it happened with my horse- for my horse, the person that was riding him and for myself as what if they had an accident? It would be my fault. Do you board with anyone else? I would make sure that all your fellow boarders know of your concern and you must let them know that she is doing it without your permission. There must be someone around that will catch her red handed one day. 

A friend of mine was one keeping her horses on grass livery not far from where she was living and long story short, the owner of the land told me she 'set traps' to see if she was turning up to check her horses and it turned out she wasn't. If she is using your tack, maybe put it away in a certain way and see if it has changed the next time you use it. I think the sweat marks on your horse is a sure sign that something is going on, it's just proving that it is who you suspect.


----------



## princessfluffybritches

Did you ever think of what if she got hurt on your horse? And sued? And it would be her word against yours that you told her she could/couldn't ride him.

How come the BO doesn't see this? See what's going on in her barn?

Does the BO know that if she gets hurt on her property because she was not being supervised, the BO can be sued?

I would be livid!! And I'm mostly non confrontational .


----------



## bkylem

I would certainly approach her in a private one-on one situation and vent about the problems you have been having with other individuals riding your horse and using you gear. I would ask for her help in finding the suspect so that you can immediately turn the matter over to the BO. I would also tell her that until you get this resolved you will unfortunately have to ask her ( and any other boarders) to refrain from using your gear. Tell her it has to stop and that you would appreciate her help as you plan to take action against this individual when found. In effect you are asking her to be an ally. A better approach than an adversarial one at this point.
I think she may take a low profile as you can now ask her on a regular basis if she has seen anything (without directly accusing her).

I think this may be a good plan. If it suddenly stops then it of course it was her.


----------



## FancytheBelgianMare

I would be pretty upset. I've given the BO and one of the woman who works at the stables permission to ride my mare because they help me train her at no charge to me and I know that they are gentle and have seen them with her. My only thing is that my girl is still green so if anyone is undoing training it's me, not them. 

See your situation is reversed. I would talk to the owner and have them post notices up that if anyone rides another person's horse there will be some course of action taken against that person. Or at least post no one should ride another's horse. 

I have known people like that, they think they know what they're doing but in reality they don't. 

Good luck and I hope you get this situated!


----------



## Saddlebag

I like bkylem's method. There's an old saying to Keep the enemy close at hand.


----------



## Rideordie112

Thanks for all the wonderful advice guys! 
This morning, I came to the barn to pick my boy up to haul him to a lesson. And I caught her with a halter walking into his stall. 
I was furious, I told her that it was completely in unacceptable to be handling my horse without my permission. 
I mentioned the sweat marks, and she denied riding him. She said that she was just moving him so she could clean stalls. But last time I checked, she has no place doing that. 
I also noticed my western saddle was off the rack (I've been riding English to prepare for show season) and when I looked closer the stirrups had been adjusted. 
So, this is definitely her wether she admits it or not. I informed the BO, and I will be informing her parents.
The little brat even threatened me she had the guts to say something along the lines of "you're lucky your horse is still here!"
Yeah, not sure where is was going with that one. But he now has a lock on his stall, and his pasture too has a lock that all the boarders who own a horse in that particular field have a key, along with the BO
I am now awaiting for a reply from her parents. I sent them an email expressing my concerns, and what I have found out, evidence etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Walkamile

Sounds like you busted her, and rightfully so. The only thing I wouldn't do however, for your horses safety in case of fire ect...is put a lock on his stall door. In an emergency, there would not be time to find the key and get him out in time. Just my thought.


----------



## Rideordie112

Walkamile said:


> Sounds like you busted her, and rightfully so. The only thing I wouldn't do however, for your horses safety in case of fire ect...is put a lock on his stall door. In an emergency, there would not be time to find the key and get him out in time. Just my thought.


Oh wow. I never thought of that! Thank you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers

Rideordie112 said:


> Thanks for all the wonderful advice guys!
> This morning, I came to the barn to pick my boy up to haul him to a lesson. And I caught her with a halter walking into his stall.
> I was furious, I told her that it was completely in unacceptable to be handling my horse without my permission.
> I mentioned the sweat marks, and she denied riding him. She said that she was just moving him so she could clean stalls. But last time I checked, she has no place doing that.
> I also noticed my western saddle was off the rack (I've been riding English to prepare for show season) and when I looked closer the stirrups had been adjusted.
> So, this is definitely her wether she admits it or not. I informed the BO, and I will be informing her parents.
> The little brat even threatened me she had the guts to say something along the lines of "*you're lucky your horse is still here!*"
> Yeah, not sure where is was going with that one. But he now has a lock on his stall, and his pasture too has a lock that all the boarders who own a horse in that particular field have a key, along with the BO
> I am now awaiting for a reply from her parents. I sent them an email expressing my concerns, and what I have found out, evidence etc.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'd almost be inclined to take that as a threat... I would NOT be comfortable with her being at the barn after (if I recall correctly) everyone has been specifically told to NOT HANDLE your horse unless they are given your express permission. And she decided to handle him anyway. What would she be doing cleaning his stall, anyway?

If you haven't already, make sure that you kick her stuff to the curb asap. I'd also put a lock on both of your saddles if they are not in a locker. They have locking saddle racks that you can buy and mount somewhere... It wouldn't stop a determined person from sabotaging your saddle, but it would certainly keep someone from riding in it. Another easy option is to take them home with you or lock them in your trailer? Now that the crud has hit the fan, it's DEFINITELY time for cameras on his stall and field. Keep in mind that it's pretty easy for a person to hop over or through most horse fences, so she could probably still get into the field with him. 

For western saddles:
Larry Reed Big Ox Locking Saddle Rack

For English saddles:
Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Lockable English Stable Saddle Rack <>


----------



## Northernstar

_So awesome you walked in just then!!_ It was just a matter of time.... glad you have back-up from the BO and other boarders - this gal has a lot of growing up to do, and hope her parents will step up to the plate in that department! Good job, and hope this all simmers down so you can simply enjoy your horse at your own leisure again


----------



## princessfluffybritches

Me too, I'm so glad you caught her. A saddle lock sounds like a really good idea. 

I'm glad that whole thing is out in the open. I don't know if I would stay at a barn that didn't notice (?) this girl on your horse. Does she have someone supervising her?


----------



## faiza425

I'm also confused how NO ONE saw her riding...the pastures can't be that far away from the stables, and shouldn't a kid of 14 be supervised? And if anyone saw her (not even riding but carrying your tack or taking his halter out to the pasture), no one was willing to snitch? 

Glad you caught her - did you already have the sign posted that stated no one should touch him in his stall? Hope the little brat gets what she deserves and then some. Even if the parents back up their precious baby, your BO can't deny hard evidence.


----------



## Rideordie112

princessfluffybritches said:


> Me too, I'm so glad you caught her. A saddle lock sounds like a really good idea.
> 
> I'm glad that whole thing is out in the open. I don't know if I would stay at a barn that didn't notice (?) this girl on your horse. Does she have someone supervising her?


Normally her parents just drop her off, actually. So not really. 
The idea of leaving that barn is scary. I've been there since I was eight. I'm just gonna see how it all play out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112

faiza425 said:


> I'm also confused how NO ONE saw her riding...the pastures can't be that far away from the stables, and shouldn't a kid of 14 be supervised? And if anyone saw her (not even riding but carrying your tack or taking his halter out to the pasture), no one was willing to snitch?
> 
> Glad you caught her - did you already have the sign posted that stated no one should touch him in his stall? Hope the little brat gets what she deserves and then some. Even if the parents back up their precious baby, your BO can't deny hard evidence.


Yeah, I'm a bit confused too. But the pastures are kinda out of the way from the barn. You have to take a truck and trot your horse back from pasture behind it. So it's not super far, but it's not close. The back pasture where my horse is cannot be seen from the arena or barn. None of them can. So I assume she just rode out there, or told people she had permission.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112

Northernstar said:


> _So awesome you walked in just then!!_ It was just a matter of time.... glad you have back-up from the BO and other boarders - this gal has a lot of growing up to do, and hope her parents will step up to the plate in that department! Good job, and hope this all simmers down so you can simply enjoy your horse at your own leisure again


Thank you  hopefully I will get a reply from her parents soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112

Also, the BO said she was considering asking the family to leave the barn. But she's a nice lady, so I don't know how she would go about that. I think it de
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112

Also, the BO said she was considering asking the family to leave the barn. But she's a nice lady, so I don't know how she would go about that. I think it depends on how the parents react. Because now the other boarders are getting upset, and nervous. 
And I don't blame them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112

DuckDodgers said:


> I'd almost be inclined to take that as a threat... I would NOT be comfortable with her being at the barn after (if I recall correctly) everyone has been specifically told to NOT HANDLE your horse unless they are given your express permission. And she decided to handle him anyway. What would she be doing cleaning his stall, anyway?
> 
> If you haven't already, make sure that you kick her stuff to the curb asap. I'd also put a lock on both of your saddles if they are not in a locker. They have locking saddle racks that you can buy and mount somewhere... It wouldn't stop a determined person from sabotaging your saddle, but it would certainly keep someone from riding in it. Another easy option is to take them home with you or lock them in your trailer? Now that the crud has hit the fan, it's DEFINITELY time for cameras on his stall and field. Keep in mind that it's pretty easy for a person to hop over or through most horse fences, so she could probably still get into the field with him.
> 
> For western saddles:
> Larry Reed Big Ox Locking Saddle Rack
> 
> For English saddles:
> Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Lockable English Stable Saddle Rack <>


I do take it as a threat, kind of. But I think she's more of a whiny teenager. I don't know what she'd do, she can't take him away. She's like 14. 
And thank you! I will invest in both a lock for my English and western saddles
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveye

This is horrible, I hope you get a response back from her parents soon. This is completely unacceptable and totally irresponsible of that girl.


----------



## Amba1027

Back when I was a teen and I had my own horse my parents would just drop me off at the barn. I boarded a couple of places in the time I had my horse and at each one there were many times where I wouldn't see another person while I was there. It honestly made me a bit nervous that no one came around because I would worry about getting hurt and not being found for hours. So I can see how she could possibly have been getting away with it. I'm glad you caught her and something more concrete can be done.


----------



## KigerQueen

I dont understand why her parents leave her unsupervised. I was 18 when I got my mare and I was unsupervised (duh). I would NEVER EVER EVER! Leave a CHILD around horses without at lease someone there. If they don't have a friend/s with them at least an adult for safety, and for reasons like what happened with OP is why teens should always be supervised around horses. If its a busy barn then MAYBE they could hang out with the adults, but still. The parents need to be there to keep an eye on her. I hope the BO asks them to leave. This is not safe for the girl, and not safe for the horse.


----------



## Rideordie112

KigerQueen said:


> I dont understand why her parents leave her unsupervised. I was 18 when I got my mare and I was unsupervised (duh). I would NEVER EVER EVER! Leave a CHILD around horses without at lease someone there. If they don't have a friend/s with them at least an adult for safety, and for reasons like what happened with OP is why teens should always be supervised around horses. If its a busy barn then MAYBE they could hang out with the adults, but still. The parents need to be there to keep an eye on her. I hope the BO asks them to leave. This is not safe for the girl, and not safe for the horse.


I agree completely. Although, I was allowed at the barn unsupervised (BO in her house or around the property, phone call away etc) since I was 14. (Now almost 18.) but I would have never thought of doing what she has done.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers

princessfluffybritches said:


> Me too, I'm so glad you caught her. A saddle lock sounds like a really good idea.
> 
> I'm glad that whole thing is out in the open. I don't know if I would stay at a barn that didn't notice (?) this girl on your horse. Does she have someone supervising her?


At her age my parents would drop me off at the barn, go run errands, and pick me up when I was done. I did quite well with it, I thought- I didn't mess with other people's things or horses. I'd ride my own horse (or lesson horse), only use my own belongings in my locker, and not do anything more than pet someone else's horse unless it was alright. That said, the barn owner, an employee, or other adult was almost always present. 

I could easily see how someone could get away with riding someone else's horse at my current barn. The barn owner is kind of clueless, so he probably wouldn't think anything of it if I said I had permission to ride a given horse in the barn. You can't see the back pasture from the barn, and I've ridden out there for a couple of hours before the BO came back to check on me. That said, almost everyone out there would know that no one but me and a couple of other people are allowed to ride my horse. IF someone noticed, then I would be alerted to the fact. 



Rideordie112 said:


> Also, the BO said she was considering asking the family to leave the barn. But she's a nice lady, so I don't know how she would go about that. I think it de
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If the situation isn't resolved pretty darn quickly (either with some strict restrictions put on this girl by BOTH her parents and the barn owner), then I'd tell the BO that it's either me or them. And I'd mean it. In the meantime, start looking for another barn. Just because you're looking doesn't mean that you're obligated to move, but you'll appreciate having the knowledge in the event that you have to. Give it a few days to see if the BO comes to the right conclusions on her own, but if you don't feel safe there by the time you find a new place then give her that ultimatum. My guess is that she'll choose a longtime boarder over a lying troublemaker that borrows without permission. 

The idea of moving barns is definitely scary. I know- I had to move away from my childhood barn when I went away to college. Having someone riding your horse and using your tack without your permission is even scarier.

In all of this, be careful. Whiney girls can be more dangerous than you think. I don't mean to sound paranoid or alarming by this, but I know of a barn that coincidentally burned down (killing two horses and most boarders' tack) immediately after a boarder (I think in her late teens) got kicked out for being troublesome. The official story was that the hay caught fire, but there's little doubt as to WHY the hay caught fire. This probably won't be the case for you since the girl can't even drive, but I would keep your tack out of reach at a minimum.


----------



## Walkamile

Since the girl has proven that she is not trustworthy, I feel it is reasonable for the BO to ask them to leave. Or, make it mandatory for one parent to be present and supervising at all times the girl is there.


----------



## Rideordie112

DuckDodgers said:


> In all of this, be careful. Whiney girls can be more dangerous than you think. I don't mean to sound paranoid or alarming by this, but I know of a barn that coincidentally burned down (killing two horses and most boarders' tack) immediately after a boarder (I think in her late teens) got kicked out for being troublesome. The official story was that the hay caught fire, but there's little doubt as to WHY the hay caught fire. This probably won't be the case for you since the girl can't even drive, but I would keep your tack out of reach at a minimum.


Oh man. That is terrifying. I don't know what I'd do if something happened to my horse, he's my bestfriend. And it's my responsibility to keep him safe. So I'll start looking for another barn just in case.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## princessfluffybritches

Rideordie112 said:


> Normally her parents just drop her off, actually. So not really.
> The idea of leaving that barn is scary. I've been there since I was eight. I'm just gonna see how it all play out.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you've loved it there since you were 8, I could see not wanting to leave. But I would also want a parent supervising her. It's not the barn's problem to baby sit her. And no one else should have to put up with it either.


----------



## horselovinguy

Rideordie112 said:


> *I do take it as a threat, kind of.* But I think she's more of a whiny teenager. I don't know what she'd do, she can't take him away. She's like 14.
> And thank you! I will invest in both a lock for my English and western saddles
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



There is no "kind of" in my mind.

_She made a threat against your horse, period!! Veiled, but it was indeed a threat.. The problem is she could do a lot of damage to your horse, permanent forever damage..._

You now have the ball in your court...act upon it, run with it and slam dunk the brat.

_Clue in your BO as you have nothing against her. _
Then call the police and file a report that the kid _was_ caught _with_ your horses equipment and _in_ his personal stall she has _no_ business being in. She does not work for the BO so has no justifiable reason to touch your horse who is private property.
She was told "Hand off" and has not complied.
Take your tack home till this is resolved. Better to be inconvenienced than have it damaged or taken, yes stolen.
If this kid is sneaky enough to take your horse and ride him without permission she is sneaky enough to take your equipment and lie to others as to why she has it...protect yourself now before something happens you regret.

It is past due time for this "child" to have a wake-up call that she is not allowed to do as she pleases with others possessions,...yes that is YOUR HORSE...he_ is_ privately owned.
That goes for her mommy & daddy too..wake-up call that maybe they need to be more active in their daughters activities and where-abouts as they are legally responsible for what she indeed does...

I agree I would also be looking for a new barn for a move in on February 1st... 
If the BO doesn't do something and in a hurry she may have a exodus of boarders who now also fear their horses and equipment may meet with the same issues...
IF the BO tells these people to move _"NOW" and enforces that out you go, _then the issue is resolved, otherwise resolve it in your favor and leave. 
You _have _been there a long time, _but_ under these circumstances the safety of your horse and tack takes precedence over comfort of a place you are use to being in...

BTW... it is illegal to lock a horse in their stall, even if done by the owner. 
A pasture/paddock yes it can be locked. 
A barn/stall, _*no*_...against the law in most every state. You even as the owner can be in serious trouble for the padlock...

Good luck.

_jmo..._


----------



## Rideordie112

princessfluffybritches said:


> If you've loved it there since you were 8, I could see not wanting to leave. But I would also want a parent supervising her. It's not the barn's problem to baby sit her. And no one else should have to put up with it either.


I agree with you completely. I'm still waiting to hear the BOs decision
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112

horselovinguy said:


> There is no "kind of" in my mind.
> 
> _She made a threat against your horse, period!! Veiled, but it was indeed a threat.. The problem is she could do a lot of damage to your horse, permanent forever damage..._
> 
> You now have the ball in your court...act upon it, run with it and slam dunk the brat.
> 
> _Clue in your BO as you have nothing against her. _
> Then call the police and file a report that the kid _was_ caught _with_ your horses equipment and _in_ his personal stall she has _no_ business being in. She does not work for the BO so has no justifiable reason to touch your horse who is private property.
> She was told "Hand off" and has not complied.
> Take your tack home till this is resolved. Better to be inconvenienced than have it damaged or taken, yes stolen.
> If this kid is sneaky enough to take your horse and ride him without permission she is sneaky enough to take your equipment and lie to others as to why she has it...protect yourself now before something happens you regret.
> 
> It is past due time for this "child" to have a wake-up call that she is not allowed to do as she pleases with others possessions,...yes that is YOUR HORSE...he_ is_ privately owned.
> That goes for her mommy & daddy too..wake-up call that maybe they need to be more active in their daughters activities and where-abouts as they are legally responsible for what she indeed does...
> 
> I agree I would also be looking for a new barn for a move in on February 1st...
> If the BO doesn't do something and in a hurry she may have a exodus of boarders who now also fear their horses and equipment may meet with the same issues...
> IF the BO tells these people to move _"NOW" and enforces that out you go, _then the issue is resolved, otherwise resolve it in your favor and leave.
> You _have _been there a long time, _but_ under these circumstances the safety of your horse and tack takes precedence over comfort of a place you are use to being in...
> 
> BTW... it is illegal to lock a horse in their stall, even if done by the owner.
> A pasture/paddock yes it can be locked.
> A barn/stall, _*no*_...against the law in most every state. You even as the owner can be in serious trouble for the padlock...
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> _jmo..._


I agree with you about the wake up calls. As far as a police report what would that give me? Just scaring the kid straight? Cause since technically I am still a minor (almost 18) id have to go through my parents as well. (Who are mad too, so I'm sure they'd have no problem). 
But the threat is scary, if something happened to my horse I don't know what I'd do. So I will talk that over with my parents and see what they think. 
Thank you for telling me the lock on the stall was a bad idea, I had the BO take it off when another poster told me of the hazards. 
And also, I have been looking at other barns in the area and have told one my situation, and they said if I need to move suddenly for any reason I can move there. 
My god, this whole situation is infuriating. 
Might as well go check my email for a response from the parents....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SullysRider

Definitely sounds like you caught her red handed. I like a few others would be ready to move. I can just see this girl doing something to your horse or your tack. I would not feel like either is safe so long as you and her are at the same barn. I know it may be hard to leave a barn you've been at so long, but think of your horse's safety.


----------



## horselovinguy

Rideordie112 said:


> I agree with you about the wake up calls. *As far as a police report what would that give me?* Just scaring the kid straight? Cause since technically I am still a minor (almost 18) id have to go through my parents as well. (Who are mad too, so I'm sure they'd have no problem).
> But the threat is scary, if something happened to my horse I don't know what I'd do. So I will talk that over with my parents and see what they think.
> Thank you for telling me the lock on the stall was a bad idea, I had the BO take it off when another poster told me of the hazards.
> And also, I have been looking at other barns in the area and have told one my situation, and they said if I need to move suddenly for any reason I can move there.
> My god, this whole situation is infuriating.
> *Might as well go check my email for a response from the parents....*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



It is called a paper-trail and one that at this point is well warranted for the "just-in-case" something occurs.
Save all correspondence from the parents...both what you have sent them and what they return to you. Make a hard copy {print it} and save it someplace, also on your computer in a file folder...just make sure it is all saved somehow, someplace.
I'm glad you have a back-up plan. It stinks that you even need to have to go to this extreme, but to protect and safeguard your horse and belongings.. I would move if they don't.
You're so right...it is very scary that you are facing this situation. Glad you have parents who will stand with and beside you in this.
Do what is right for the horse foremost. Make sure he is not able to be harmed or harassed. Vindictive people can do much harm in little time when they feel justified... this kid is not going to be happy.
Hence, ...make a police report, save all correspondence and pray you never ever need any of it.
:-(


----------



## Rideordie112

horselovinguy said:


> It is called a paper-trail and one that at this point is well warranted for the "just-in-case" something occurs.
> Save all correspondence from the parents...both what you have sent them and what they return to you. Make a hard copy {print it} and save it someplace, also on your computer in a file folder...just make sure it is all saved somehow, someplace.
> I'm glad you have a back-up plan. It stinks that you even need to have to go to this extreme, but to protect and safeguard your horse and belongings.. I would move if they don't.
> You're so right...it is very scary that you are facing this situation. Glad you have parents who will stand with and beside you in this.
> Do what is right for the horse foremost. Make sure he is not able to be harmed or harassed. Vindictive people can do much harm in little time when they feel justified... this kid is not going to be happy.
> Hence, ...make a police report, save all correspondence and pray you never ever need any of it.
> :-(


Okay, I will talk that over with my parents. Thank you for your advice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thetempest89

I would file a police report too. Just in case something else happens, then you can say well we have this on report as well.

We do this at my store, a junkie comes in to steal, takes half a shelf of allergy meds. We know he won't be caught but there is a paper trail now. 

And to people asking why nobody is supervising her. 14 really isn't a child either. She's a teenager, not a child. I use to go to my barn every single day, take a 40-1.5 hr bus ride just to get to the barn and do chores. I didn't need to be babysat and watched while I rode. I really don't think they need to be supervised at that age.


----------



## Roperchick

Oh man what a mess!!! Hope it all works out soon with no mishaps!

(On a side note I'm just mind blown by the girls attitude. By 14 I was staying home alone for up to a week at points taking care of the farm by myself) I just dont understand where she would get the cajones to threaten you and your horse.

She'd be getting a whoopin if she were my kid lol


----------



## Rideordie112

Update! 
I got a response from the girls parents. (I sent it this morning, it's now around 7:35 PM)
Her parents said that they were under the impression that I had given her permission to ride my horse whenever she pleased. And they also said that even if I didn't want their daughter to ride my horse I wasn't clear about it (they're dumb. This whole situation is dumb. They're guarding their baby). They also said that they didn't appreciate me confronting their daughter when I caught her this morning. They said I had no place to "yell at her" as that is their job. 
They said they were also insulted that suddenly I had been strict about who handles my horse (mostly referring to petting him without my permission since this whole thing started) and that it puts off a "negative" vibe in the entire place. 
And they said they would be talking to the BO about their side of the story. 
Yeah, good luck to them. I'm 99.9% sure the BO is on my side. 
And if she's not, well then after this email, I'm done. And gone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen

the difference between most of us at that age and this generation is how we were raised. I'm only 21 but I was raised to be polite, and if someone said dont touch something, id leave it alone. Say the same things to a 14 year old now and they won't listen. This girl is an example of that (and the girl who used to to own the mare she ran into the ground, and BO's nice, and a few others i know). She should be supervised for now on at ANY barn, since she has proven herself incapable of being able to behave un attended.


----------



## HorseMom1025

I've met (and been in confrontations) with parents like that. Your BO needs to kick them out right now. Fact is, those kinds of people will never blame their precious child for anything that goes wrong. It's ALWAYS someone else's fault because their child would NEVER do what you claim. (Even when confronted with 3 other witnesses who also saw the child commit the act).

BTDT with too many of these folks. The worst one:

9 year old girl holding a 6 year old under water because she wanted the toy the 6 year old had.  I yelled at the 9 year old while pulling the 6 year old to safety. 9 year olds Mom (who had been on the other side of the pool texting and ignoring her kid) yells at ME and tells me that I should have talked to her FIRST and that I should not speak to her child at all. When I pointed out her child's attempted murder of another kid, she denied that it ever happened saying I must have misunderstood. It didn't matter that 3 other adults all agreed with my story, we were just a bunch of bullies picking on her poor misunderstood baby.

Run, run far and run fast. Parents like this are nothing but trouble and their kids are even worse because they KNOW mummy and daddykins will always take their side.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselessmom

Rideordie112 said:


> Update!
> I got a response from the girls parents. (I sent it this morning, it's now around 7:35 PM)
> Her parents said that they were under the impression that I had given her permission to ride my horse whenever she pleased. And they also said that even if I didn't want their daughter to ride my horse I wasn't clear about it (they're dumb. This whole situation is dumb. They're guarding their baby). They also said that they didn't appreciate me confronting their daughter when I caught her this morning. They said I had no place to "yell at her" as that is their job.
> They said they were also insulted that suddenly I had been strict about who handles my horse (mostly referring to petting him without my permission since this whole thing started) and that it puts off a "negative" vibe in the entire place.
> And they said they would be talking to the BO about their side of the story.
> Yeah, good luck to them. I'm 99.9% sure the BO is on my side.
> And if she's not, well then after this email, I'm done. And gone.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You are right. They are protecting their baby and they are not reasonable people. 

My daughter is 11, but I think that even when she's 14, if she tells me that someone allowed her to ride their horse, I'm going to talk to that person. And it is not because I don't trust my daughter, but I'd want to meet that person. Such things as riding someone else's horse have to be agreed upon between adults. 

So they are either lying, or are dumb, as you said. In any case, they are bad, bad news. 

Sorry about your barn troubles. I hope the BO see through them and kicks them out.


----------



## LadyChevalier

Quite frankly I would be gone too if the barn owner didnt side with you. What is going to stop this girl from riding other boarder's horses out in the back pasture too? (even now or once you are gone?) This girl is a liability and she and her parents need to learn that making assumptions is dangerous- she could have easily fallen from your horse or somebody else's and been hurt or killed out in that back pasture and no one would know it until someone went back there and that could be too late. Not to mention your horse could have been hurt and I doubt she would feel the least bit guilty since she would have to admit she was to blame. Your barn owner NEEDS to make that clear that under no circumstances is anyone to ride anyone elses horses without express written permission with a signed waiver and the BO must have copies filed away to protect herself and the boarders. 

I am sorry you have to go through this, I am ever more thankful I have property to keep my own horses on and not have to worry about strangers taking my horses on joy rides unless someone stole them.... and i hope to high heaven that never happens.

Just know that you are doing the right thing, you were not out of bounds. You subtly warned this girl to stop messing with your horse when you told her you thought someone was riding your horse and that it was bothering you, and you posted signs on his stall saying no one BUT you, the bo, farrier etc could TOUCH your horse. If that isnt a clear sign to her then a course of action must be taken. At the very most I do agree with you filing a police report- she is "borrowing" your horse and tack without permission aka STEALING (even if she puts it back where it was- but its like some one stealing someones car out of their yard and then putting it back where they found it... its still stealing). She is TRESPASSING into your horses stall when its clearly marked not to. 

If I were the BO and this was happening I would ask them to leave, like now. Id rather keep honest business and keep my current clients whom I have known for a long time and never had a problem with before than keep newbies that have caused nothing but grief, and chance losing more of my good honest clients.


----------



## DuckDodgers

Hah, I'd send them a nice email back stating that everyone in the barn was asked nicely to leave your horse alone before you "yelled" at her. AND that your horse is YOUR private property (or your parents mr and mrs John Doe, whoever) so you should not ever have to make it clear to someone to leave your horse alone. Back it up by saying that if they are not convinced, then you will point them in the direction of the nearest police station and have them explain it to them  

I would also have printed editions of all of these correspondences for the barn owner and your own records. My guess is that these guys will be booted out, but if not then you will be wise to move your horse to the backup barn immediately.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112

DuckDodgers said:


> Hah, I'd send them a nice email back stating that everyone in the barn was asked nicely to leave your horse alone before you "yelled" at her. AND that your horse is YOUR private property (or your parents mr and mrs John Doe, whoever) so you should not ever have to make it clear to someone to leave your horse alone. Back it up by saying that if they are not convinced, then you will point them in the direction of the nearest police station and have them explain it to them
> 
> I would also have printed editions of all of these correspondences for the barn owner and your own records. My guess is that these guys will be booted out, but if not then you will be wise to move your horse to the backup barn immediately.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha I like your police station idea! And I think my parents will be getting a police report. I haven't yet responded to the email because honestly, I don't want to make them any more angry. And I have no way of changing their thinking so I'll let the BO handle it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Wow, Rideordie, I am so sorry this is happening to you and your sweet horse. 

As others have already said, a family like this is toxic. I have dealt with families like this that, even with video evidence, still denied what their child had done. In one case, where a teenager forged the parents' signature, the mom told me it was none of my business (as a school official), and I had no right to impose consequences. For some parents, it is more important for their child to like them than to be good people and raise a good citizen. Get as far away from them as possible, even if it means moving to a new barn, because it will not end there.

I think, however, it is most likely that the BO will ask them to leave, as other boarders know what is going on and will be very upset if this is not handled correctly. 

I also want to compliment you on how well you have handled this situation. You are quite an impressive young lady, able to take in lots of different advice, keep you head level, and protect yourself and your horse. Your family must be very proud of you!


----------



## Rideordie112

Foxtail Ranch said:


> I also want to compliment you on how well you have handled this situation. You are quite an impressive young lady, able to take in lots of different advice, keep you head level, and protect yourself and your horse. Your family must be very proud of you!


Thank you so much! That has made my night  
I am just glad this whole thing is out in the open before her or my horse got hurt


----------



## thetempest89

hmmmm.

In my family, not that any of the kids would do such a thing. But your *** would be out on the clothes line. I don't think any of us would survive doing something like that. Those types of parents are the ones who have kids with no jobs, perhaps some kind of addiction or just low lifes and they wonder where they went wrong. 

I hope they get kicked out of your barn.


----------



## DuckDodgers

Rideordie112 said:


> Haha I like your police station idea! And I think my parents will be getting a police report. I haven't yet responded to the email because honestly, I don't want to make them any more angry. And I have no way of changing their thinking so I'll let the BO handle it
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


In all actuality (after giving yourself a moment to calm and collect your thoughts), I would issue them a prompt response to them so that they know you're hot on top of this issue. It would go something to the effect of this:

"Mr. and Mrs. Jones,
I have never, for any reason, given your daughter Susie Jones permission to ride my horse, Stitch. He is the legal property of myself, Jane Smith (or your parents' names), for only myself and those with written permission to ride or handle. Being my property I should be under no obligation to make this clear to anybody, nor should any other boarder.

As the unauthorized use of another boarder's horse, tack, and equipment is a safety and liability issue for the entire barn, I will be allowing the barn owner Lucy James to handle the issue from here. I first wanted to inform you of the issues surrounding your daughter's use of my property beforehand."

You've already stated that you will be moving if the barn owner doesn't manage this quickly, so it's in her hands. Send them a response stating as such, and you'll find your answer soon. You won't be ignoring the issue, but you're making it clear that it's a problem for the entire barn.


----------



## Rideordie112

DuckDodgers said:


> In all actuality (after giving yourself a moment to calm and collect your thoughts), I would issue them a prompt response to them so that they know you're hot on top of this issue. It would go something to the effect of this:
> 
> "Mr. and Mrs. Jones,
> I have never, for any reason, given your daughter Susie Jones permission to ride my horse, Stitch. He is the legal property of myself, Jane Smith (or your parents' names), for only myself and those with written permission to ride or handle. Being my property I should be under no obligation to make this clear to anybody, nor should any other boarder.
> 
> As the unauthorized use of another boarder's horse, tack, and equipment is a safety and liability issue for the entire barn, I will be allowing the barn owner Lucy James to handle the issue from here. I first wanted to inform you of the issues surrounding your daughter's use of my property beforehand."
> 
> You've already stated that you will be moving if the barn owner doesn't manage this quickly, so it's in her hands. Send them a response stating as such, and you'll find your answer soon. You won't be ignoring the issue, but you're making it clear that it's a problem for the entire barn.


That's a good idea! Thanks for the little template. I will respond to them first thing in the morning. I'm a little too frustrated to respond tonight.


----------



## KigerQueen

WOW! People never cease to amaze me! If something like this happened and i did something like that, my mom would beat the snot out of me for lying to THIS DAY! Mommy and Daddy need to rein in their little snowflake. Its parent like this, that are messing up the next generation. "Oh no, my little timmy would NEVER do that!" HA like they know! 

BO better side with you! Everyone at your barn would systematically leave. She would move from your horse to the next and so on. She (and her parents) are exactly like the girl who ran her poor horse into the ground. They let her get away with EVERYTHING! To the point that she permanently damaged this saint of a mare. I wonder how her horse got lame? (I bet she had something to do with it). 

Im sorry you are going through this but i am 99.999% positive the BO will be on your side. You have been there so long. Id have a vet check over your horse too. And lock your tack up, I think they make saddle trucks that can protect them, lock up your halter too, so she can't use it (she could still grab hers but still). Print a HUGE sign that has the NAMES of people who can handle your horse, No exceptions, UNLESS you are there. Also include a list of who CAN enter your horse's stall. The ONLY exception is in dire emergency.

Sorry im kinda ranting, but I'm POd for you! I can't believe that they went after you! Lol your parents can pull their crap back at them "We feel that your email was rude and that you were 'yelling' at our child. You should have asked up if your child could ride our horse. Next time don't confront our child but talk to us." I bet your parents would totally do that XD!


----------



## Rideordie112

KigerQueen said:


> WOW! People never cease to amaze me! If something like this happened and i did something like that, my mom would beat the snot out of me for lying to THIS DAY! Mommy and Daddy need to rein in their little snowflake. Its parent like this, that are messing up the next generation. "Oh no, my little timmy would NEVER do that!" HA like they know!
> 
> BO better side with you! Everyone at your barn would systematically leave. She would move from your horse to the next and so on. She (and her parents) are exactly like the girl who ran her poor horse into the ground. They let her get away with EVERYTHING! To the point that she permanently damaged this saint of a mare. I wonder how her horse got lame? (I bet she had something to do with it).
> 
> Im sorry you are going through this but i am 99.999% positive the BO will be on your side. You have been there so long. Id have a vet check over your horse too. And lock your tack up, I think they make saddle trucks that can protect them, lock up your halter too, so she can't use it (she could still grab hers but still). Print a HUGE sign that has the NAMES of people who can handle your horse, No exceptions, UNLESS you are there. Also include a list of who CAN enter your horse's stall. The ONLY exception is in dire emergency.
> 
> Sorry im kinda ranting, but I'm POd for you! I can't believe that they went after you! Lol your parents can pull their crap back at them "We feel that your email was rude and that you were 'yelling' at our child. You should have asked up if your child could ride our horse. Next time don't confront our child but talk to us." I bet your parents would totally do that XD!


Oh man! They totally would. Except my parents, especially my mom would have some very colorful words to say. Cause they're not only messing with our darling Stitch, they're being rude to me too. I've been trying to hold them back. But it may be time to let the parents loose!


----------



## hemms

Mind blown, on this whole thing. More kudos to your level head and careful handling. Keep it up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen

Rideordie112 said:


> I've been trying to hold them back. But it may be time to let the parents loose!


Lol I LOVE when i get the chance to sick my mom on someone. Poor [email protected]#$ds! XD. Id say go for it. File a police report first though lol XD.


----------



## HorseMom1025

OP, you mention that you yourself are a minor. Not that this excuses them, but I wonder if these parents are stuck in the mentality that "kids should learn to share their toys"? (Not that your horse is a toy, but their lack of involvement in their daughter's barn time may result in a distinct lack of awareness.). It may be time to get your parents involved so it stops being a "spat between the children" and becomes, "oh, the grown ups said no." 

NOTE: OP, I think you are very mature and doing a great job. Unfortunately, some people cannot see past your age and will continue to treat you like a kid.

I've see this all the time as well. A child has an expensive electronic that another child wants to play with. The parents of the child who wants to play with it will try to force the child to "take turns" or share. It's a weird entitlement that is being taught these days.

I myself, as a parent, have had to step in and explain that my daughter is not required to share her things. She gets to choose what happens with her property. I'm teaching her reasonable boundaries (my daughter loves to share, but is secure in saying no too). You would think I was telling my daughter to strangle kittens the way those parents react! "But she needs to learn to SHARE!" They cry. Nope. "You are teaching your daughter to be selfish!" Nope. My child is learning how to set personal boundaries. If anything she is more giving because she knows that she is in control of her possessions.

These parents are also the type that will never buy their child a horse of her own because, "Oh, there are plenty of horses at the barn. She can just use one there. That way she gets all the benefits and we don't get any of the expenses. It's a win-win for us!"

Keep us posted! I'm really interested in how this turns out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ReiningCrazy

I don't know If this has been mentioned but if your saddles are in an area others can access I would be taking pictures from every angle with a date stamp on the photo. This way if someone is ****ed off and decides to take it out on your tack you have proof it's been messed with and can inform the police of the entire situation.

It's weird seeing people talking about petting other boarders horses. My barn is a training barn and we do not pet anyone else but our own horse. This prevents spreading any illness that might have been picked up and people unaware of. We have show horses that leave the farm, broodmares, stallions, horses in for training and youngsters. I would hate that a show horses picked something up, pet them cuz I was unaware then go pet a broodie who then miscarries.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

In addition to Duck Dodgers note I would also add that you are going to be filing a police report.


If I ever found someone riding my horse without permission, I would phone the police then and there, report a theft in progress and charge the person with whatever I could. Even getting put in handcuffs is enough to scare a normal 14 year old straight I would hope. And the parents would not be getting an email from me, but from a lawyer explaining their rights and possibly also the court date for a damages suit. And I would expect the BO to kick them out and ban them from the place. I used to board with an old cowboy and he always threatened that if you crossed him you would drive up to a lock on the gate and your horse tied to the fence and your tack beside. No one ever tested that as I have no doubt he would have done it.
If the BO is not on your side move immediately. I would take all of your tack home now, so when it comes time to leave, you grab your horse and go. Also moving your tack now will signal to the BO that you are not kidding.

Good luck and I sincerely hope the little puke learns her lesson - but with parents like those it sounds like that won't happen 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> In addition to Duck Dodgers note I would also add that you are going to be filing a police report.
> 
> 
> If I ever found someone riding my horse without permission, I would phone the police then and there, report a theft in progress and charge the person with whatever I could. Even getting put in handcuffs is enough to scare a normal 14 year old straight I would hope. And the parents would not be getting an email from me, but from a lawyer explaining their rights and possibly also the court date for a damages suit. And I would expect the BO to kick them out and ban them from the place. I used to board with an old cowboy and he always threatened that if you crossed him you would drive up to a lock on the gate and your horse tied to the fence and your tack beside. No one ever tested that as I have no doubt he would have done it.
> If the BO is not on your side move immediately. I would take all of your tack home now, so when it comes time to leave, you grab your horse and go. Also moving your tack now will signal to the BO that you are not kidding.
> 
> Good luck and I sincerely hope the little puke learns her lesson - but with parents like those it sounds like that won't happen
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you, I will be taking my tack home today. And I'm going to get my parents involved in this whole mess as well. Hopefully by the time I get to the barn today the BO will have made a decision.


----------



## beau159

Wow.

Well at least now this girl's behavior makes perfect sense .... after you've received that email from her parents. No wonder she's doing what she's doing because she's been raise in an environment where her parents think like she does. **facepalm** (Obviously doens't make the behavior correct, but I guess I don't blame the girl for being a snotty entitled brat because her parents have allowed her to be this way. )

Keep us posted!!!

That family needs to be kicked out of the barn ASAP.


----------



## princessfluffybritches

Rideordie112 said:


> That's a good idea! Thanks for the little template. I will respond to them first thing in the morning. I'm a little too frustrated to respond tonight.


That's also the best way to go for me too. I like to have time to get myself together emotionally before I respond to some things as well


----------



## Rideordie112

Update!
This morning I had an open period, so I went out to the barn to talk with the BO, and check on my horse. Apparently the parents and the BO had a huge fight. (Like they were yelling at the BO) so the BO told them to be out by the end of the week. 
Also apparently before I showed up, the BO found the girl fiddling with my box, and trying to take some of my Smartpaks. (Dumb girl. She'd be overdosing her horse anyways) 
So they are not allowed to step foot on the property unless they're packing their stuff. And if they come back, the BO will take legal action. 
Apparently the father had sworn at the BO. I am shocked at how far this has escalated, but relieved that my horse can be safe again.


----------



## HorseMom1025

SmartPaks are expensive! I would be very angry if someone starting taking mine. I have my shiners set up so that I get the next box just as I'm running out of them.

I'm glad this is getting resolved and sorry that this happened.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

This is what I thought would happen. Parents like this don't handle these situations any other way, because if they admit that the child is doing wrong, they must admit they are not doing their job as parents either. They have to blame everyone else for their troubles.

So glad for you, Rideordie! It will be such a relief when they are completely out of there. I would ask your BO to tell you when they are scheduled to get their stuff so you can be sure to gone then, maybe take your horse with you too. This type of folks are drama addicts and may look for confrontation with you, and you don't need that kind of manure on your shoe.


----------



## Rideordie112

Foxtail Ranch said:


> This is what I thought would happen. Parents like this don't handle these situations any other way, because if they admit that the child is doing wrong, they must admit they are not doing their job as parents either. They have to blame everyone else for their troubles.
> 
> So glad for you, Rideordie! It will be such a relief when they are completely out of there. I would ask your BO to tell you when they are scheduled to get their stuff so you can be sure to gone then, maybe take your horse with you too. This type of folks are drama addicts and may look for confrontation with you, and you don't need that kind of manure on your shoe.


That's a good idea! Maybe I'll go riding in the park or something that day. I can't wait for them to be gone!


----------



## Roperchick

What a mess. Glad they're getting the boot though. Crossing my fingers they leave without more drama for you!


----------



## PrivatePilot

I'd like to lay all the blame for this on the kid, but the parents are clearly clueless enablers, and in the end I doubt the kid will learn ANYTHING from this. To the contrary I suspect the parents will just make you and the BO out to be the problems, and they'll move to a new barn and start all over again. 

Some parents sicken me. It reminds me of a situation a few years ago when a neighbor's child was wrecking another neighbors newly planted tree by swinging on the lower branches, all while smashing the flower bed below. After being asked nicely several times to stop, the homeowner put a big line of used bearing grease on top of the branch in question. When little Johnny came back the next day and went swinging again needless to say he went home with a real mess on his hands. The parents stormed over, furious and swearing up a storm about how "dare" they did such a thing, going so far as to suggest that he had never touched the free before...because their child told them so. It was quite hilarious, but little Johnny never learned a thing in the end and was the local Dennis the Menace until they day they moved. 

Some kids are being raised to fail as adults by parents who won't let them do so as children.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselessmom

PrivatePilot said:


> I'd like to lay all the blame for this on the kid, but the parents are clearly clueless enablers, and in the end I doubt the kid will learn ANYTHING from this. To the contrary I suspect the parents will just make you and the BO out to be the problems, and they'll move to a new barn and start all over again.
> 
> Some parents sicken me. It reminds me of a situation a few years ago when a neighbor's child was wrecking another neighbors newly planted tree by swinging on the lower branches, all while smashing the flower bed below. After being asked nicely several times to stop, the homeowner put a big line of used bearing grease on top of the branch in question. When little Johnny came back the next day and went swinging again needless to say he went home with a real mess on his hands. The parents stormed over, furious and swearing up a storm about how "dare" they did such a thing, going so far as to suggest that he had never touched the free before...because their child told them so. It was quite hilarious, but little Johnny never learned a thing in the end and was the local Dennis the Menace until they day they moved.
> 
> Some kids are being raised to fail as adults by parents who won't let them do so as children.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree that the parents are at fault. Children need guidance and role models, and those parents are clearly not better themselves.

OP, I think you were wonderful for taking that kid under your wing in the beginning. There are children with rotten parents, with no support and role models, who still rise above their families and who would be forever grateful for your kindness. Don't let one brat change your behavior. 

You did great--by first being kind, and then by setting clear boundaries and resolving the situation. I'm sorry they took advantage of you, but not everyone is like this, even if their parents are.


----------



## horselovinguy

Instead of trying to make yourself be scarce that day of their moving...remove all your tack NOW to prevent their anger damaging it...vindictive...you bet I think they will be.

Ask your barn owner to move your horse before they are to leave to another stall if possible and leave his stall empty so no "parting hug" of anger reaches him or another innocent animal...till they are gone you best be on your guard and for your horse. 
I would not trust them to remain off the property...
Once they vacate the premise your horse can go home to his stall and peace shall again invade your facility.
Just a thought...

Hopefully, the BO is on good terms with all the local barns and recognizes where the horse is going to so _yes_..._she_ _can_ clue them in to be on guard as she had some unfortunate issues happen with them.
Telling tales...*yes*... in this case forewarning a new barn is in my eyes warranted so ground rules can be firmly established and put in place..._this comes from the BO though, not you!_
Have a feeling this family may move around quite a bit and so will their reputation arrive before them.

Glad this has come to a resolution...now to get to the end of the week...can't come fast enough for the entire barn!!
:wink:


----------



## Cruiser

I've been following this from the beginning and glad to see it's being resolved. 

A family member of mine went through this a couple years ago, they bought a young horse from a lesson stable, they were using it for lessons. Due to other things they keep the gelding there but just boarding not to be used (the family lived 1 1/2 hours away and could only come a couple times a week). They found out their horse was not only being used for lessons, but being shown by multiple kids at any time. Because my family would let the BO know when they were coming the instructor made sure the horse was there. A little girl, claimed he was her own, and spilled about the shows and lessons, she even bought a saddle and stuff for him. Her parents was furious my family wouldn't sell the gelding to them too.

There all types of people out there, so be careful.


----------



## Herosbud

I have been following this and it has got me to thinking about what I would do if this had happened to me! I am so grateful to have my own place that I just went out and kissed my barn. I hope nobody saw me.


----------



## aureliusandoinky

Oh my gosh I am so happy they are leaving, for your sake and your horse's. It is very nice to hear and I can't believe the nerve of some people. It makes me glad I don't have to deal with boarding drama except for a few months out of the year. 

Did you ever file a police report? I think you should definitely. Don't underestimate people like that and think that it is over. You need to cover your trail and make sure you are completely safe. Who knows if one of them is totally psycho and comes back to take it out on your horse (or someone elses in the future)! People's anger can turn violent very quickly.


----------



## bkylem

aureliusandoinky said:


> Oh my gosh I am so happy they are leaving, for your sake and your horse's. It is very nice to hear and I can't believe the nerve of some people. It makes me glad I don't have to deal with boarding drama except for a few months out of the year.
> 
> Did you ever file a police report? I think you should definitely. Don't underestimate people like that and think that it is over. You need to cover your trail and make sure you are completely safe. Who knows if one of them is totally psycho and comes back to take it out on your horse (or someone elses in the future)! People's anger can turn violent very quickly.


I tend to agree. Don't over dramatize the filing of a police report, simply view it as an insurance policy that hopefully you will never have to use. I do think it may be good to state that you have NEVER allowed anyone to have access to your horse, much less the girl in question. It would be the equivalent of having a 
stranger given access to one's car. There would be no basis for either scenario. 
It is a stable and not a petting zoo.
I personally would keep my communications with the BO and not the parents. I would however document those conversations well.

My very best to you


----------



## DuckDodgers

Glad that the barn owner ruled in your favor. Things should settle down once they leave, but still be careful. Personally, if I was the barn owner I would pack up their stuff for them and have a third party arrange to pick up the horse. If I were you I'd also make sure that I was present when they picked up their stuff. Not because I'd WANT confrontation with them, but because your horse wouldn't be there unsupervised. Taking your horse tothe park during that time is a fabulous idea, and make darn sure that ALL of your stuff is locked far away or not on the property when they're loading up. If she loves your pad so much it wouldn't surprise me if she took it on her way out. Or suddenly decide that those boots were "hers" and load them up too. Basically, don't leave your horse or stuff unattended while they're on the property.


----------



## DimSum

:clap:I wanted to add my expressions of pride on how the OP handled this whole situation, well done!

That having been said I would advise the OP to take her saddles, bridle, etc anything that doesn't fit in her tack box home until that bratty kid and her parents leave. That way there is no possibility that anything could be done to your saddle or anything else that is loose. Even to taking your smartpacks home until they leave-if your horse can do without the supplements.

Just for reference, here is a really cheap way to keep people honest :wink:

Indoor/Outdoor Simulated Security Camera : Surveillance & Security Cameras | RadioShack.com


----------



## Rideordie112

Thanks for all the support and kind comments everyone!
Today after school when I was out there they were already packing up, the girl was crying her eyes out, and begging to stay. But the BO wasn't having any of it.
They will be gone on Friday, and they are not to come back. I watched all my stuff like a hawk while they packed up, and my horse as well. 
the girl was really upset that she would not be able to ride or handle her own horse until Friday. 
And her parents were arguing about that.
So I guess I will see tomorrow what happens!


----------



## Rideordie112

Oh, and for those of you who asked, a police report has been filed just in case.


----------



## HorseMom1025

If she has her own horse (I just went back and re-read the original post), WHY is she so obsessed with yours? That just seems odd to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen

Hers is lame, so light riding only. She may see it as "broken" and want to ride a "nice" horse. When my horse was lame I came out a babied her, and spoiled the heck out of her. I ASKED my bf if I could ride one of his horses so we could ride. If her horse was too lame to ride she SHOULD have ether got a sound horse, or leased a horse. But given the people we are talking about common sense is not one of their strong points.


----------



## Rideordie112

HorseMom1025 said:


> If she has her own horse (I just went back and re-read the original post), WHY is she so obsessed with yours? That just seems odd to me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What Kiger said! Her horse is older and lame, and never really succeeded at the level of competition she wanted to do. I think she sees my horse as younger and stronger etc. so she'd rather ride him. He is Mr. Personality. A barn favorite. 
She just happened to be his stalker.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen

EVERYONE loves my lil Arab. If only they knew what a hand full she is XD!


----------



## Rideordie112

Haha I bet! My Arab was a handful back in the day too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sparkoflife

So glad to hear they're leaving!!!


----------



## morganarab94

Wow it seriously amazes me how the girl acted. If I did the things she did I would be in serious trouble. And her parents reacted so immaturely too. I'm so glad they are leaving and you and your horse can be happy and safe again.


----------



## DuckDodgers

Maybe getting kicked out will make her realize that bad things happen when you act this way since she is supposedly so upset about it. Probably not though- the parents are probably just going to talk about how "mean and rude" everyone out there is :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Her parents reaction amazes me. If I had been that kid, my butt would still be hurting from the kicking my folks would have given me. Get thrown out for trespassing on someone else's horse? HOLEY COW that would have created such a hail storm at my house I'd still be digging out, 40 some odd years later!


----------



## AnrewPL

I HATE spoiled brats.


----------



## faiza425

I'm glad it seems that most everything is cleared up and over with. I'm just so ****ed for you at this family. Entitled little brat gets what she wants from her enabling parents who just want to be her best friend. Makes me physically sick. It's shameful how our generation is turning out. I'm glad to see so many parents on here at least discipline their own kids. When I was a kid, I wouldn't even touch a cookie at grandma's house without asking permission. 

I'm so sorry you had to go through this. I think you handled this so well (much better than I would have, I probably would have beat her into the ground haha) and I'm glad that, hopefully, things are over. I trust you'll still be cautious, because if she can get away with riding your horse, she could probably sneak back in and mess with your tack or something. I would find a few cheap cameras and mount them in your horse's stall and in the tack room.


----------



## AnrewPL

DuckDodgers said:


> Maybe getting kicked out will make her realize that bad things happen when you act this way since she is supposedly so upset about it. Probably not though- the parents are probably just going to talk about how "mean and rude" everyone out there is :/
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think you are right; the brat will be hearing nothing from her parents except how bad everyone else was and continue on her spoiled brat little way through life expecting a handout from everyone.

OP handled it ok though; had it have been me Id have probably threatened to break the kids legs if it so much as looked at my horse or touched my gear then done the same to the parents if they had anything to say about it. Didn't they used to hang horse thieves back in the day?


----------



## Ninamebo

Rideordie you handled that so well! Great job! I'm in agreeance with everyone else's comments on here. I wish just for good measure that some sort of warning label could go with that family wherever they board in the future so that others know to be on the lookout. 

Grr spoiled brats just make my blood boil.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112

Thanks for all the support everyone! And trust me, I wanted to beat her into the ground. But they are scheduled to leave Friday. I wonder if they will go quietly or not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Walkamile

I just wanted to pop in ad say how pleased I am with how both you and the BO have handled this situation. I do hope you have included your parents, at least kept them informed of what was happening.

I'm hoping all goes smoothly, but I strongly suspect it will not. You've been given great advice on what to do with all your things, smart pacs included, and I hope you do so. This girl has no boundaries and mommy and daddy simply do not want to upset her and deal with the aftermath. I can not call them parents in the true sense of the word , as there has appeared to be no parenting in the equation with this girl.

Good luck, and keep us posted!


----------



## KigerQueen

The day before they are to clear out you should have the Bo lock your gelding out in the field (So if there is a fire he is not trapped, but no one can remove him from the field and take him). Also the day of you might want to either stay on the property or take your horse for a ride (bring only what you need to saddle, leave the rest at home so they can't grab it). That way they can't mess with your horse, or try to take him.


----------



## princessfluffybritches

I think you handled it all very well. I don't think anyone could have handled it better! I agree with others, watch that your stuff don't walk.


----------



## Samstead

man am I glad we don't have any crazies like this at mny barn! worst we had was woman forever ago who's horse ate fast and was finished before she got there when she arrived and found her horses hay box empty or near empty she would take hay FROM OTHER HORSES and give it her horse (who was pretty chubby by the way) not even from the hayloft like a thinking person but OTHER HORSES. She didn't last long and he had the nerve to think the barn wasn't feeding her horse!


----------



## NorthernMama

And kudos to the BO for not falling for the spoiled brat tears. The BO knows to keep the good tenants, she must oust the nasties.


----------



## Rideordie112

Thanks everyone for the kind words! Today once again I saw the girls father talking to the BO. I got a nasty look when I was grooming my horse. But the BO was having nothing to do with him. And demanding he leave. And he was throwing a fit because he wanted to ride his horse, and the BO said "not on my property" and he pouted some more. 
I've been taking all my stuff home, it's been a pain. But worth it. My horse has been locked in the field lately, and I've been checking him on my way to school, and at night. 
I've gotten like 40 texts from the girl claiming she never rode my horse blah blah blah. I haven't even responded to any of them. 
Friday, please come quicker!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda

Kudos for being able to handle this difficult situation so well! Keeping fingers crossed everything goes fine this week and on Friday!


----------



## PrivatePilot

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Her parents reaction amazes me. If I had been that kid, my butt would still be hurting from the kicking my folks would have given me. Get thrown out for trespassing on someone else's horse? HOLEY COW that would have created such a hail storm at my house I'd still be digging out, 40 some odd years later!


But that's how _good_ parents act. This child obviously doesn't seem to benefit from good parenting, she has "my child can do no wrong" parents. 



Rideordie112 said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words! Today once again I saw the girls father talking to the BO. I got a nasty look when I was grooming my horse.
> 
> ...
> 
> I've gotten like 40 texts from the girl claiming she never rode my horse blah blah blah. I haven't even responded to any of them.


That's the best route - ignore, ignore, ignore. Interacting with them in any fashion is just a recipe for making things worse. It'll be over soon. If you have a blocking feature on your phone, just block her number and at least one of your problems will be solved.


----------



## Saddlebag

Here, we call those Hockey Parents. They scream blame at everyone and all they do is embarrass the kid to no end.


----------



## Zexious

I am appalled at the way that this has panned out. OP, you have done an awesome job at covering your bases and staying mature.

If I were a parent (which will probably never happen.. I hope o.o) I would never allow my child to act that way. If I found out that they were handling a horse that didn't belong to them, they could say good bye to the one that they own. How /dare/ she?! More than that, how /dare/ her parents?! They are turning their child into a monster.


----------



## Rideordie112

So today, the girls father contacted my mother and offered to buy my horse. 
My mom made it clear that he was not for sale for any amount of money. (My name is on his papers anyways)
The father kept making offers but, my mom kept saying no. Apparently he got so frustrated my dad had to take the phone and tell him off. 
My parents support has been great, Stitch means so much to all of us. I can't wait for these people to leave.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112

Oh and thank you everyone for the kind words and support. This is so draining.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## skipsangelheir

What weirdos. Im glad you (hopefully) wont have to deal with them any more. I would flip if someone were riding my horse without my permission. The closest I have been to this situation was some drunk guy that showed up at my grandparents (she lives there) with a trailer and money in hand to breed her to his stud to get a "white" horse. My crazy grandpa chased him off though lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick

Just two more days till they're gone. Hang in there!

I would keep a very close eye on your horse or have you BO watch them all Friday. It concerns me that they're now trying to get the horse off you after all this drama because of the girl and horse.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

You know, if I were the BO, I would meet those folks at the end of the driveway Friday with their horse in hand and I'd help them load the horse. I wouldn't allow them back on the property at all. Just because, "They ain't right.". She may not be able to do that, but I sure would if it was my place.


----------



## morganarab94

Wow they seem off their rocker...It's def a good thing that they are leaving!!!


----------



## ladygodiva1228

It appears the young girl is obsessed with your horse to have the father call and offer to buy him.


----------



## Rideordie112

I'm just getting really nervous especially since they're trying to buy my horse. But I'm trying to hold myself together. I just don't want to loose my horse. What if they stole him?
Not that they really could. But still.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112

He is by no means for sale. Ever. He will always be mine, until the day he dies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Samstead

some people eh? but at least now you're rid of them and can ride your horse in peace. One day something is going to blow up in her face and she'll have to realize she is to blame. I can't believe that they would offer to buy him much less continue to after it had been made very clear your horse was not for sale (which is just further proof she was riding him)


----------



## Shropshirerosie

I have also been following this thread, and am just stepping in to say how impressed I am with your maturity Rideordie. You are handling this so well, they will all be gone and history by Friday night. 

You are absolutely doing the right thing by ignoring her texts - I lose count of the people on here that tell us about 'she texted I texted she texted' arguments that serve no purpose and do no good. 

I am extremely glad that you have a barn owner with the sense, and the balls to resolve this crazy situation.


----------



## horseNpony

Wow! Trying to buy your horse, that girls obsessed. The faster she leaves the better, i wouldnt want someone like that around my horse (if i had a horse). Let's hope she stops bothering you after she leaves


----------



## Red Gate Farm

I'm also impressed with how you're dealing with all this.

Talk about obsession! Now I'm paranoid, but if this was happening to me, I'd have my horse microchipped, take pictures of him from all angles, and I'd be locking up all my stuff or taking it home for at least a month. For some reason, I don't think they're out of your life yet and I wouldn't put it past them to sneak back.


----------



## PrivatePilot

morganarab94 said:


> Wow they seem off their rocker...It's def a good thing that they are leaving!!!





ladygodiva1228 said:


> It appears the young girl is obsessed with your horse to have the father call and offer to buy him.


^^^. This. 

If there was a weirder way this story could have gone , I wouldn't have guessed that one for a million years. 

But again, lousy enabler parents. Kid gets in trouble riding someone else's horse, kid not only doesn't get in trouble, but to the contrary the parents try to placate child by throwing money at what caused it to begin with. REALLY?

This child sure is going to have some adjusting to do as an adult having grown up in this altered reality "La-La-Land".

I would update your police report with this latest move on their behalf, as well...just in case. CYA! Tell them you're honestly concerned about the potential of theft or harm being done to your horse or the property...who knows, they may have a cruiser do a few roll-by's on Friday to ensure everything stays above board.


----------



## roanypony

Oh you poor thing. Hang in there. It'll be over soon. Make lots of trips out to the barn until Friday.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

^^^^ THIS

They'd be better off spending the money on some therapy for the kid. She's just not......right.


----------



## Samstead

I'm impressed to, I'd have been screaming at the girl until she cried and even after that, she has no respect for anyone!


----------



## beau159

Keep screen shots of all those text messages for proof. 

Document the phone call that her dad just made. 

BE CAREFUL. ALWAYS. They may try to steal your horse because they want him that bad. 

Let me tell you a story. ......

My parents live 17 miles from the nearest town. We have a neighbor who lives about 1 mile south of us. Super, super nice guy. He has a dog named Stinky (he's an outdoor dog 24/7 so he lives up to his name ;-) ) Really nice dog and very friendly. 

Over a year ago, he had some out-of-state family show up and asked if they could go walk for pheasants on his land. (I think they were from Wisconsin.) This is a pretty normal thing in my area for hunters to show up and ask for permission. He said "Sure" and he actually went with them because he wanted to hunt too. Stinky is also a hunting dog so he came along. 

The teenage daughter of this family LOVED his dog, and made it obvious how much she liked Stinky. She even asked my neighbor if she could have him. Of course, no, Stinky is not for sale. 

Fast forward *one year*. A couple months ago, Stinky all of a sudden was missing. My neighbor lives right on the highway, so he wondered if Stinky got his by a vehicle, and ran off and died somewhere. He asked all the neighbors if we had seen him and no one had seen Stinky. He was missing for about 3 months. my neighbor actually got a puppy during this time because he thought for sure that Stinky was gone.

But as time went by, a thought popped into my neighbor's head because he remembered the family that came and hunted on his land. And the girl who wanted Stinky. On a whim, he called our local county sheriff and told him the story. Our local sheriff contacted the sheriff in Wisconsin to investigate over there. 

Guess what? Stinky is in Wisconsin. 

The teenage girl made her boyfriend drive from Wisconsin to North Dakota and steal Stinky.

The girl's father brought Stinky back. 

So my point: *YOU KEEP A VERY CLOSE TAB ON YOUR HORSE FOR THE NEXT FEW YEARS.* These people sound crazy. I would not put it past them to come in the middle of the night, and steal your horse. Keep a very close eye. Make your BO and all the other boarders aware of the situation and keep a high alert.


----------



## horselovinguy

Ride.... if you have not already clued your BO into the latest "I want to buy" you need to NOW!!
Your BO can hopefully protect your horse from these people or....
Move your horse to a neighboring barn till the end of the weekend.

These people make my skin crawl with their ways and I don't think they care about whose property is whose.
Their "angel" wants, so she gets...

I would be requesting my horse to have his turnout moved to right near the barn for sometime to come and to have his paddock locked. Pasture board, not now...he would be in a stall every night for some time to come and security cameras would be rolling too.
It will be inconvenient for everyone for a while, but the entire situation is just so out of normalcy.
This family has some screws loose and not dealing with a full deck of brains let alone cards...
Have a feeling they don't quite understand societies rules let alone etiquette.

Maybe you could ask the BO if she would remove their horse to them, special delivery, off of the property so they have no contact with yours...they frighten you...just be honest and tell her the truth of your feelings.

Have any friends with a backyard barn? Maybe a few days out of sight and touch...

Sad that you are made to feel this way..it isn't right.

I also would be notifying the police of the newest piece of the puzzle, call your vet and get the horse micro-chipped ASAP, take tons of pictures from every angle and side, especially scars and distinguishing "special" markings..

Hang in there and good luck...


----------



## Bellasmom

Totally off topic, but....I feel sorry for poor Stinky, outside 24/7 in North Dakota.


----------



## beau159

Bellasmom said:


> Totally off topic, but....I feel sorry for poor Stinky, outside 24/7 in North Dakota.


Why? He's got a full winter coat. He gets food, water, and shelter, just like my horses do that also live outside 24/7.

Off-topic indeed.


----------



## Rideordie112

Oh my gosh, beau! That is terrifying. I wouldn't hold it above them either. My horse is microchipped. The BO is on a look out, the police report was updated (I think Private Piolet asked if I did) texts are screen shorted and saved. Copies of everything are in the police report. The BO told her neighbors to look out for them, and watch out for any strange trailers coming around. 
I'm not sure where the safest place for Stitch is right now though. His stall? In the barn near the BOs house. Or his pasture with a lock on it?
My parents and I have been driving by checking multiple times a day. Especially after the offers to buy him. For some large amounts of money. 
I hate having to be at school and not at the barn watching him. But I'll be out there straight after school to make a plan of action with the BO and my parents.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112

horselovinguy said:


> Ride.... if you have not already clued your BO into the latest "I want to buy" you need to NOW!!
> Your BO can hopefully protect your horse from these people or....
> Move your horse to a neighboring barn till the end of the weekend.
> 
> These people make my skin crawl with their ways and I don't think they care about whose property is whose.
> Their "angel" wants, so she gets...
> 
> I would be requesting my horse to have his turnout moved to right near the barn for sometime to come and to have his paddock locked. Pasture board, not now...he would be in a stall every night for some time to come and security cameras would be rolling too.
> It will be inconvenient for everyone for a while, but the entire situation is just so out of normalcy.
> This family has some screws loose and not dealing with a full deck of brains let alone cards...
> Have a feeling they don't quite understand societies rules let alone etiquette.
> 
> Maybe you could ask the BO if she would remove their horse to them, special delivery, off of the property so they have no contact with yours...they frighten you...just be honest and tell her the truth of your feelings.
> 
> Have any friends with a backyard barn? Maybe a few days out of sight and touch...
> 
> Sad that you are made to feel this way..it isn't right.
> 
> I also would be notifying the police of the newest piece of the puzzle, call your vet and get the horse micro-chipped ASAP, take tons of pictures from every angle and side, especially scars and distinguishing "special" markings..
> 
> Hang in there and good luck...


He has been microchipped for a couple months now, my mom took pictures from all angles including the little identifying markings. She even has a lawyer ready if this escalates. The BO said she would have her husband move their things to the end of the driveway, and tie their horses to trees.. Although I'm not sure if she's serious, or speaking out of anger. This whole thing has upset her a lot. 
The police definitely knows about all of it, and has pictures of my horse on file. Cameras in his stall, at the gate of his paddock. Etc. 
thank you for all the advice you've given so far. I had no idea it would escalate to this. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morganarab94

I would be keeping an eye on your horse too. Honestly I would probably put up a survillance (sp?)camera so you can keep a watch out. They wouldn't necessarily need a trailer they could walk him out....is the barn fairly close to houses? Could maybe you talk to the neighbors that live close by to keep an eye out for any suspicious behavior? 
Honestly I think you've done about everything you can do, you just will have to keep a lookout.


----------



## Bellasmom

I apologize if I offended, it was meant tongue in cheek...with the current winter weather I feel sorry for most of the country (thank heavens I'm not in Atlanta today).


----------



## Rideordie112

morganarab94 said:


> I would be keeping an eye on your horse too. Honestly I would probably put up a survillance (sp?)camera so you can keep a watch out. They wouldn't necessarily need a trailer they could walk him out....is the barn fairly close to houses? Could maybe you talk to the neighbors that live close by to keep an eye out for any suspicious behavior?
> Honestly I think you've done about everything you can do, you just will have to keep a lookout.


The BO talked to all the neighbors. And they do have a trailer, and no other barns are close by (there is one that's walking distance. I ride with some of those boarders. But the BO warned the owner of that stable to watch out for them. So they won't be boarding there.) if they wanted to steal my horse, they'd have to trailer him somewhere. At this point, I'm willing to sleep in the barn!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Walkamile

Obviously as many have said, little princess is not mentally balanced and mommy and daddy will go to any lengths to not have to deal with her wrath. Besides the worry that they may just steal the horse, I also fear that if she can't have/ride him neither will you. Glad there are cameras already in place. I am keeping you and Stitch in my thoughts and prayers that neither scenario come to pass.


----------



## Zexious

Somehow, it doesn't surprise me that this was the next step that her parents took. "Well, apparently our kid can't use her horse for free... may as well just buy it!" Ugh, the nerve of some people!

Just two more days 'til they're out of there. Stay strong!


----------



## Rideordie112

Walkamile said:


> Obviously as many have said, little princess is not mentally balanced and mommy and daddy will go to any lengths to not have to deal with her wrath. Besides the worry that they may just steal the horse, I also fear that if she can't have/ride him neither will you. Glad there are cameras already in place. I am keeping you and Stitch in my thoughts and prayers that neither scenario come to pass.


Thank you, I really appreciate that 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious

I forgot to mention, also, that I think the safest option would be keeping him in a paddock with a lock on it. You can't very well lock him in a stall... Just as some extra precautions. 


Kudos again for not replying. I feel like I wouldn't have the self control not to xD


----------



## cowgirl4753

Stay strong, you seem to have everything sorted out and are well prepared if something arises. Hang in there kiddo 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112

Zexious said:


> I forgot to mention, also, that I think the safest option would be keeping him in a paddock with a lock on it. You can't very well lock him in a stall... Just as some extra precautions.
> 
> 
> Kudos again for not replying. I feel like I wouldn't have the self control not to xD


Oooohh, it's not easy. I may seem calm and collected, but I can openly say I ran in my room last night and let out a loud scream, and threw a pillow. I am so mad, and hurt. Because I let this girl use my thibgs, and now my horse is paying for my ignorance. It's not a good feeling 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PrivatePilot

If there's already cameras on the property, personally I would relax a little – so long as the offenders know that they are on video (is there signage, are the cameras obvious?) I suspect it will keep their behavior in check. No sense in getting yourself worked into a ball of nerves with "what if's" when in reality it will probably end Friday and be over once and for all. 

Deep breath. Relax. 

As unbalanced as these people seem to be, when people know they are being surveilled they tend to toe the line regardless.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious

Don't blame yourself. Being kind wasn't the reason that this happened--she probably would have fallen for your horse regardless as to whether or not you had allowed her to use your space. 

Like I said, just two more days


----------



## jumanji321

Walkamile said:


> Obviously as many have said, little princess is not mentally balanced and mommy and daddy will go to any lengths to not have to deal with her wrath. Besides the worry that they may just steal the horse, I also fear that if she can't have/ride him neither will you. Glad there are cameras already in place. I am keeping you and Stitch in my thoughts and prayers that neither scenario come to pass.


I think the girl is young and living in a dream world that was made by her parents. She'll get her reality check soon enough. I don't think mom and dad are mentally sound though. Especially her father since it sounds like he has some major anger issues.


----------



## beau159

Rideordie112 said:


> if they wanted to steal my horse, they'd have to trailer him somewhere.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just saying though that they could park the pickup and trailer 1 mile down the road in the middle of the night, walk quietly on foot to your horse, walk him to the trailer, and then leave. Your BO (or the neighbors) wouldn't see a trailer pull into the yard if they did it that way.

Sounds bat crazy, but these people might be the crazy ones to do it.


----------



## Sahara

Rideordie112 said:


> Oooohh, it's not easy. I may seem calm and collected, but I can openly say I ran in my room last night and let out a loud scream, and threw a pillow. I am so mad, and hurt. Because I let this girl use my thibgs, and now my horse is paying for my ignorance. It's not a good feeling
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hopefully, this is all over soon and you won't have to worry anymore. You have handled this very well, but I wanted to caution you to not let this scare you from being kind to other young girls. While this one was nuts, most young teenage girls could really use someone to look up to. You sound like someone worthy of looking up to. So, be careful in the future about letting people "use" you, but don't let it be an excuse to shut everyone out. And keep enjoying that good horse of yours.


----------



## Walkamile

Sahara said:


> Hopefully, this is all over soon and you won't have to worry anymore. You have handled this very well, but I wanted to caution you to not let this scare you from being kind to other young girls. While this one was nuts, most young teenage girls could really use someone to look up to. You sound like someone worthy of looking up to. So, be careful in the future about letting people "use" you, but don't let it be an excuse to shut everyone out. And keep enjoying that good horse of yours.


Beautifully said Sahara! And yes, I think the OP has demonstrated a wonderful maturity and level- headedness that is admirable. She would make a wonderful mentor for a young teenage girl just by example alone. I'm sure this is a very isolated case (god I hope so :shock: ) and you won't run into this again if you show kindness to another teen down the road. Just take your time and if things feel "familiar", RUN!


----------



## Rideordie112

Thank you Sahara! That's very kind of you

Beau, I did consider that. That's why he's locked in his pasture. Hopefully that doesn't happen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Wow. This whole scenario smacks of what happened to one of my friends a couple of years ago. 

I showed up at the barn in the evening to groom my horse and noticed a young girl riding my friend's psycho Arab gelding. She had him tacked up all wrong with my friend's tack, including her $2000 custom endurance saddle. My friend barely lets anyone else even touch her gelding because he can be so difficult to handle, much less let an extremely novice 8yo little girl ride him. Anyway, my friend was out of town so I called another mutual friend and let her know what was happening (she's closer to the first friend than I am). Turns out the little girl had everyone hoodwinked, including the BO and her mother, into believing that my friend had given her permission to ride her horse. Needless to say, my BO was beyond livid and eventually ended up kicking the girl out, even though her parents were leasing her a horse from him. As far as I know, her parents defended her and called everyone else liars who was involved in the incident.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amba1027

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Wow. This whole scenario smacks of what happened to one of my friends a couple of years ago.
> 
> I showed up at the barn in the evening to groom my horse and noticed a young girl riding my friend's psycho Arab gelding. She had him tacked up all wrong with my friend's tack, including her $2000 custom endurance saddle. My friend barely lets anyone else even touch her gelding because he can be so difficult to handle, much less let an extremely novice 8yo little girl ride him. Anyway, my friend was out of town so I called another mutual friend and let her know what was happening (she's closer to the first friend than I am). Turns out the little girl had everyone hoodwinked, including the BO and her mother, into believing that my friend had given her permission to ride her horse. Needless to say, my BO was beyond livid and eventually ended up kicking the girl out, even though her parents were leasing her a horse from him. As far as I know, her parents defended her and called everyone else liars who was involved in the incident.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Maybe it's the same girl... :shock:
I'm only kind of kidding. I'd like to think there aren't too many people in the world like this girl.


----------



## speedy da fish

Gosh, you are in a scary situation but dealing with it so well! Especially as the father was berating your mother into selling your horse to them (what??) When is it they have to leave, Sunday? I will be thinking of you that day and will also be relieved on your behalf.


----------



## Rideordie112

speedy da fish said:


> Gosh, you are in a scary situation but dealing with it so well! Especially as the father was berating your mother into selling your horse to them (what??) When is it they have to leave, Sunday? I will be thinking of you that day and will also be relieved on your behalf.


Friday, and thank you very much 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

I will just add (and I am sorry if it was already mentioned), if they contact you or your parents either via call, text or in person, mention that they are to not contact you again and if they try, you will get a restraining order against them. Might be something for your BO to do as well.


----------



## Saddlebag

Recently some interviewed dozens of older teenagers. What do you remember as the worst times when playing sports. Almost all said they most dreaded what their parents would say afterward. Only one father said, "son, I love watching you enjoy yourself".


----------



## KigerQueen

Im thinking of branding my mare to deter theft. You may want to do the same. If he goes missing its easier to see the (insert color here) with the __ Brand on his hip. Also see of the BO can lock the gate at night, even is she has to give all the boarders keys.


----------



## Zexious

^My boy is branded. Though he's had it forever, it gives me a little extra peace of mind xD


----------



## KigerQueen

In arizona there is a process I have to go through but I don't think it will be conflicting with ranchers.
I was thinking something like ~KQ~
It will be a freeze brand but held on so the hair doesn't grow back. As much as I like the white, all it takes is shoepallish to cover it up.


----------



## horselessmom

Rideordie112 said:


> So today, the girls father contacted my mother and offered to buy my horse.
> My mom made it clear that he was not for sale for any amount of money. (My name is on his papers anyways)
> The father kept making offers but, my mom kept saying no. Apparently he got so frustrated my dad had to take the phone and tell him off.
> My parents support has been great, Stitch means so much to all of us. I can't wait for these people to leave.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This pretty much proves that she *was* riding him, if you weren't 100% sure before. Some people. I can't believe. :twisted:


----------



## Walkamile

As you can see, Walka doesn't need a micro chip or a tattoo or a brand. He's just special that way!


----------



## AnrewPL

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> ^^^^ THIS
> 
> They'd be better off spending the money on some therapy for the kid. She's just not......right.


 It’s the parents who need the therapy (well probably the whole family) but that girl obviously has her parents wrapped round her little finger. 
I believe they denied that their daughter had ridden the horse in the first place, now they want to buy it? I can see how it went “Daddy! I want I want I want I want” etc. the response would have been something like “Yes princess, anything you want”. 
You ever seen the original Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory with Gene Wilder? I bet this little turd of a kid is just like Verruca Salt from that.


----------



## homesteadhorses

OK, so i just found this story and read the whole thing...GOOD LORD i have not read that much in forever! lol. well..something like that anyway, i only read the Original Poster post....with that being said...

Rideordie112 is their anyway you can board on your property? or another barn? some place you can safe guard him at? IF not, i really do not think a lock is going to help you at all, as someone stated. putting a lock on a stall door is dangerous because the risk of a barn fire and no one can open the door...as for keeping a lock on the pasture...SURE its a good idea, but the kinda crazy your working with would easily have no problem grabbing some bolt clippers, and braking the lock. 

great job getting him chipped, and the photos are a plus, warning everyone with a trailer that's local is also good. i would really think about adding cameras, over his stall and outside, that way if he does come up missing, you can Sadly Watch it unfold on video and find out who,when,where and turn it over to the cops. 

for them to offer to buy your horse, is pretty bold move, i might even see then trying to talk to the boarder and ask to "oh yeah we bought him and now we are here to pick him up...blah blah blah" move...hence the cameras would be a nice touch. now a days you can get it so you can watch LIVE video from your phone! my friend just got a D-Link | Building Networks for People links right to your phone, kinda pricey, but you can keep eyes on your horse 24/7


----------



## Rideordie112

Walkamile said:


> View attachment 362122
> 
> As you can see, Walka doesn't need a micro chip or a tattoo or a brand. He's just special that way!


Stitch is the same way


----------



## Walkamile

Rideordie, looks like he has a fun personality like Walka! My trainers niece loves Walka and whenever I'm there (indoor) riding, she will always ask if she can get on him "just for a few minutes".

Because she is very well trained, and respectful, I usually (with her uncles permission) allow her to take him around a few times. She is 12, and as I told her once, every horse should have a little girl that just loves him. Never would she overstep with him, and it makes me smile to see her on him and how he is so careful with her.


----------



## ReiningCrazy

If Stitch is use to being stalled, I personally would stall him at night. It's tricker to get a horse out of a stall and barn without being seen as the barn is closer to the house. Just because the paddock has a lock on it won't do anything especially if the pasture is out of sight. Bolt cutters would be obvious but breaking the fence and the horse "escaped" is difficult to prove someone did it if done correctly. This is the bad thing about well trained trusting horses, they will follow any human in the dark out of a fence and into a trailer.

If he was my horse he would be out during the day and in at night for a bit. Or at least move him to a pasture close to the house.

Just my 2 cents worth..


----------



## Roperchick

Be glad he's got markings lol.

My guy doesn't have a SINGLE distinguishing marking on his body...all he has is a chip.
Needless to say all of my kids will be getting branded as soon as I get to Texas haha 

I think you got all of it pretty well covered I think you should be good.
Keep us updated if you can


----------



## Saddlebag

I don't think the man would be foolish enough to steal the horse or do anything foolish. He'll have had time to cool off. That said, I would want the BO there when he arrives if it can be arranged. An adult is best in this situation.


----------



## EliRose

I just read through this whole thing, and all I can say is WOW, and I'm sorry you have to go through this. Some people and their parents. 
This girl actually sounds like a former friend of mine, who was absolutely nuts. She was once leasing a horse and was only supposed to w/t/c, no jumping or galloping unless our BO/trainer was around (that was in her contract, I received the same one). What'd she do? Galloped (not canter, straight full-out gallop) him over 3' jumps in the dark. Tried to deny it too, and she blamed her really sweet older brother and said he dared her to. Needless to say, she was kicked out and our friendship was basically over. It was completely over when I started leasing that same horse, haha!


----------



## Zexious

Love the pic of Stitch, he is a doll! 

Not sure I agree with Reining... You can't get a horse out of a locked paddock, but you really can't lock a horse in a stall, for safety reasons.


----------



## howrsegirl123

Wow...I would be so p***ed. I would confront her, ask her about it, and if she denies/lies show her your proof. Then tell her that it's YOUR horse and she does not have permission to be around him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112

Thanks again everyone for the kind comments. The BO said she would surely be there when they moved. I think Stitch will be in the locked paddock during the day, and in his stall at night. 
I heard through the grape vine that the family is having trouble fixing a place to board, because word has spread of their craziness. 
I could care less about that, they are to be gone Friday. Rain or shine, no matter what. Although, it's sad that they may not have a place to keep their horses 
But the BO will not be persuaded if they beg.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Rideordie112 said:


> I heard through the grape vine that the family is having trouble fixing a place to board, because word has spread of their craziness.


That's the horse world for ya. It's a lot smaller than a lot of people think, and word gets around. Oh well, their problem.

I've been lurking, and following the thread. Man, that's some crazy people there. (Sure makes me glad I'm in SoCal, though we got our share of nutters down here too). Props to the OP for handling this with maturity and gumption.

Kinda reminds me (but not really) of my first horse who was a chestnut Thoroughbred. He looked exactly like another chestnut Thoroughbred another student of my trainer owned. Mine was maaaaaybe a wee bit shorter, and they had slightly different facial markings, but they were built the same, same way of going, had the same color coat, and from a distance, you'd swear they were the same animal. Up close, I knew my horse, totally knew him. But if I were in a car coming up the driveway, and looked into the arena and saw this other student riding her horse since she had a lesson before I did, it always made me pause and wonder why she was riding mine.


----------



## Walkamile

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> *That's the horse world for ya. It's a lot smaller than a lot of people think, and word gets around. Oh well, their problem.*
> 
> I've been lurking, and following the thread. Man, that's some crazy people there. (Sure makes me glad I'm in SoCal, though we got our share of nutters down here too). Props to the OP for handling this with maturity and gumption.
> 
> Kinda reminds me (but not really) of my first horse who was a chestnut Thoroughbred. He looked exactly like another chestnut Thoroughbred another student of my trainer owned. Mine was maaaaaybe a wee bit shorter, and they had slightly different facial markings, but they were built the same, same way of going, had the same color coat, and from a distance, you'd swear they were the same animal. Up close, I knew my horse, totally knew him. But if I were in a car coming up the driveway, and looked into the arena and saw this other student riding her horse since she had a lesson before I did, it always made me pause and wonder why she was riding mine.


Very true! About 16 years ago a husband and wife brought their 4 horses to the barn where T and Walka were. The lady was a fruit loop and had been asked to leave many different barns. They were also asked to leave that barn and finally ended up having to build their own as word was out and no reputable BO would take them.

I remember an incident where she was riding alone in the outside arena and the barn mascot , a mini donkey called Eeyore (of course, right) decided to go into the 200 x 100 arena with her and her horse. She pitched a fit saying it was scaring her horse and she would get hurt! She wanted the donkey stalled every time she was there, mandatory. That was just one demand, the list was long and ridiculous. Some people!


----------



## onuilmar

Subbing. 

Got in on this late, and all I can say is 'wow. The nerve of some people.' But I will say that that girl will be a holy terror as an adult. 

Good luck. You're doing great and have had some great advice along the way.


----------



## ReiningCrazy

Zexious said:


> Love the pic of Stitch, he is a doll!
> 
> Not sure I agree with Reining... You can't get a horse out of a locked paddock, but you really can't lock a horse in a stall, for safety reasons.


I never said lock the stall, but someone would have to be pretty determined to go into a barn through the front door and get a horse that is stalled which is more likely going to be seen. Im pretty sure bolt cutters cutting the lock will remove said lock and now you open the gate. Nothing really hard about it. Also depending on the type of fence if its wood you take a board to two down... lead horse out. If the pasture isnt visable from the house you can do anything you want really. You can also have some sick person who decides to throw stuff in a pasture at night to make a horse sick and no one would know.

If people are determined they will pretty much do what they want and you cant stop them but keeping my horse in a stall with a camera would be easier to see someone doing something to him then in a dark pasture.

I hear about things like this all the time where a horse is taken from a pasture or things have been done to the horse in a pasture.

Especially now that the family is having a hard time finding board around their house they might get really mad that the OP is the one to ruin their name in the horse world. 

I use to work for the Canada Border Services Agency... I got paid to think of what bad guys would do, therefore I think the worst of everyone and try to do everything I can so things will not happen in my worst case senerio.

Again just my 2 cents worth


----------



## hemms

We had a loon here for one month. Came to the point we would dread pulling into our own driveway if we spotted her vehicle first. Home is our sanctuary! She had 3 horses here, showed up skinny in the fall. Outdoor board, this is a big deal. When I commented, she casually admitted that she rode them too hard. One if them was 27! He'd gone down in a three-hour trailer ride to a 20 mile wilderness trail ride and she STILL rode the poor thing in it! Was a big paycheck for us, as we only board 7 horses, but I've never been happier to see someone go. She stole away one dawn like a thief, just as we were discussing asking her to leave. Good thing we took first AND last month's board when she arrived!

Come to find out, she's spreading outright lies about us. >:/ Claims we starved her horses when they gained 20 lbs each in the 5 weeks they were here, among other things. It'll be all I can do not to take a swing at her if I run into her again. We went SO above & beyond to do right by her old horse, in reparation for what a ****ty owner he had.

I would simply make sure you're there tomorrow, the entire time they're moving out. No need to speak or react unless they actively try to take something not theirs. A witness like the BO or a parent should keep them in line, somewhat. :-/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious

Horse people definitely /can/ be crazy xD

Reining--I never said that /you/ said to lock the stall. I was just making it part of my argument. xD I had never thought of bolt cutters, so you definitely have a point there. 
I guess it really depends on how the barn is laid out. You mentioned 'front door', but I know very few barns that have only a front door, and no other way into the barn. The place where I board now, the main entrance to the facility can be seen by the house that's on the property, but the barn has five entrances--Through the lounge, and then there are both North and South entrances to the West and East wings. Just think'n out loud. xD

Anyway, OP already decided anyway and these terrible boarders leave tomorrow. Hopefully none of this will matter as they won't try anything crazy!


----------



## MiniMom24

Any chance you can maybe find another barn for your horse for a couple of months? That way if they do attempt to steal him from this current place then he won't be there for that to happen? You can always move your horse back once things blow over and you feel like they aren't in any threat anymore of them stealing him.


----------



## ReiningCrazy

Zexious said:


> Horse people definitely /can/ be crazy xD
> 
> You mentioned 'front door', but I know very few barns that have only a front door, and no other way into the barn. The place where I board now, the main entrance to the facility can be seen by the house that's on the property, but the barn has five entrances--Through the lounge, and then there are both North and South entrances to the West and East wings. Just think'n out loud. xD


 
Most of the barns I have been at have multiple entrances but only one is unlocked at night the other ones get locked up. My current barn has 7 different doors but 6 get locked up at night and only the main/front door can be used.

Hopefully everything goes smoothly tomorrow!! 

OP You totally are acting mature on this, if it were me I probably would be smacking the girl and or the father. We all work hard for what we have when it comes to our horses and what gives someone else the right to help themselves to our horses. But then again Im not in a boarding barn I board Lionel in a training barn and things are different and I wouldnt have to worry about things like this thankfully.


----------



## princessfluffybritches

I'm so glad that the BO is doing something about it and didn't blow you off. I was at this one place once that one day my saddle was gone! I called the owner who called the manager who said that a boarder needed it for her school picture! She drove over to the school and got the saddle back. I said that they should have asked me.

My fly spray was being used. I filled it with water. I come in one day and she's got 2 horses coated in MTG oil for dry skin. I was the only one who had it!


----------



## Zexious

Reining--That's interesting! Good to know!

Most of the barns I have boarded at have either garage or sliding type doors which, to my knowledge, cannot be locked.


----------



## ReiningCrazy

The barn I'm currently at has 4 sliding doors and 3 regular doors, all the sliding and 2 regular doors have latches inside to lock them shut just like you have latches on a gate to keep closed. They aren't locked with a key just latched closed. This way no one can come to the barn from a neighbouring property and get into the barn through a back door that no one can see. Gotta go through the front door and risk getting caught. I live near a huge city so it's a good security feature. We aren't out in the country in the middle of nowhere, we are 5 minutes from a huge highway and the road the barn is on is used a lot during rush hour traffic.


----------



## aureliusandoinky

This whole ordeal has made me super suspicious. I'm thinking about microchipping or branding...what are the costs for those? 

And what is it with people asking if they can buy your horses when they clearly aren't for sale?? My ex farrier was always saying he'd buy mine if I were ever selling.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

aureliusandoinky said:


> And what is it with people asking if they can buy your horses when they clearly aren't for sale?? My ex farrier was always saying he'd buy mine if I were ever selling.


People tend to believe that everything is for sale for the right price. I've had multiple offers on my gelding that I just laugh off. Selling him isn't going to happen unless something dire happens to me. But, it's nice to know that other people appreciate a good-looking, well-mannered horse when they see one. The best offer I've gotten was $3500 for him...as a barely-broke 2yo grade gelding who was going through a fugly stage. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112

Microchipping was like 75 dollars for me. I have him microchipped cause I take him tons of places.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frlsgirl

Please keep us updated on what happens tomorrow. I hope it goes smoothly but I wouldn't exactly expect it.


----------



## KigerQueen

Microchipping is useless in my area. My mare has been chipped, and i cant find a SINGLE vet that has a scanner in the phoenix area. My other issue with her chip is that is has moved 6 inch in 2 years. By next year ill need to have the vet cut it out, as its only 4in away from her shoulder. Branding is indisputable, and EVERYONE can see it. In my area its $50 for submitting a brand, i have to post it in the paper. If someone says its theirs or like theirs they can dispute it. Then i have to have the livestock inspector out so that may be another $20. Then i need to have the brand made and have someone brand her. It would be worth it though. Its hard to cover up a brand, but no one looks for chips.


----------



## Cacowgirl

So glad your parents were behind you on this. Also happy to hear that cameras are in place. Hope your Friday is uneventful-barn-wise. So, they have more than their 1 lame horse boarded there? I am so glad to have my horses on my property & that I have 2 hundred pound dogs that have excellent hearing.


----------



## Saddlebag

Kiger, your humane society or sheriff's office may have a scanner. If the man gets obnoxious tomorrow, someone should enlighten him of how word of his daughter's behaviour and his gets around and no one will want them in their facility.


----------



## roanypony

Little lady, you are doing so good at holding it together. No matter what happens tomorrow stay calm and let your parents and the BO do what needs to be done to resolve this hopefully once and for all. Don't sink to the level that they are at. This is going to be a good lesson for that little brat and her "Superman" father that they are not always going to get what they want.


----------



## Rideordie112

Cacowgirl said:


> So glad your parents were behind you on this. Also happy to hear that cameras are in place. Hope your Friday is uneventful-barn-wise. So, they have more than their 1 lame horse boarded there? I am so glad to have my horses on my property & that I have 2 hundred pound dogs that have excellent hearing.


Yes. They have three in all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bobthebuilder

What is wrong with people. 
When I was asked to ride peoples horses when they went on vacation I always asked them to tell as many people as possible so that there wouldn't be any misunderstandings. That people have the nerve... I cant even.
Hope everything works out ok.


----------



## cowgirl4753

Almost there! Been counting down the days with you. Hope all goes well tomorrow 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen

WAIT! she has 3 horses and she was riding YOURS?! Whats wrong with the other two? Did she "brake" them too?


----------



## Rideordie112

Thanks you guys! I appreciate everyone hanging in there with me. 
I'm at the barn right now and there's no sign of them. 
And kiger, one is her moms and the other is her dad's. Both of which, she is not allowed to ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen

ummmm Wow? Why would the not allow their precious little snowflake to ride their ponies? -_-" I wish i had the money to have all thoughts horses...


----------



## horselovinguy

The weirdness gets weirder and weirder...

Let your BO handle their vacating of the property... and your parents being in attendance tomorrow is a good thing to have for you.

Charge your cell phone tonight... 

If they dare to touch anything of yours, give one word of mouth to anyone *911*_is_ the number to dial immediately for assistance.
Don't reason with them, don't speak to them, don't do anything but be at the barn...these nuts are in your mind "DEAD" and "GONE". 
They however need not be trusted...if they do something, anything stupid call the Police and let the professionals take care of it...

_Make sure if you make that phone call you let them know you fear for your animal and your safety.... help will be coming in multiple cars in a hurry.._

Good luck and _please, please _let everyone know when this is over and done with and all is quiet!!


----------



## Zexious

They have two others and it's not okay for her to ride them, but it's ok for her to ride YOUR horse?! These people are bat****...


----------



## PrivatePilot

Rideordie112 said:


> And kiger, one is her moms and the other is her dad's. Both of which, she is not allowed to ride


Amazingly enough the kid has at least *one* limit in life.



horselovinguy said:


> If they dare to touch anything of yours, give one word of mouth to anyone *911*_is_ the number to dial immediately for assistance.




Sorry, can't condone calling 911 for that. That's not a life-or-death decision that requires 911 IMHO. Find the non-emergency contact for the police and by all means call that, but don't tie up 911 with what is very much a non emergency.


----------



## roanypony

Yea...unless it gets physical or they try to steal your horse or damage property I would try not to involve police. Cuz honestly a Copper is gonna be pretty ornery if they have to babysit a bunch of adults over a situation like that. Just sayin ;-)


----------



## Rideordie112

Thanks again guys! I will definitely let everyone know what happens tomorrow. 
Although, today I heard the BO talking to the BM saying that the family can't find another place and is begging to stay. The BO won't let them stay here, but they're pulling the whole "think of our horses" act. 
Everyone at the barn is doubting they will leave quietly. My horse is locked in his paddock during the day, and will be stalled with cameras at night. 
The girls mom showed up at the barn whining about not being allowed to come to give her horse his supplements. But I didn't listen in on tha conversation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar

The very best of luck for you tomorrow, and prayers for a peaceful departure


----------



## DuckDodgers

Rideordie112 said:


> Thanks again guys! I will definitely let everyone know what happens tomorrow.
> Although, today I heard the BO talking to the BM saying that the family can't find another place and is begging to stay. The BO won't let them stay here, but they're pulling the whole "think of our horses" act.
> Everyone at the barn is doubting they will leave quietly. My horse is locked in his paddock during the day, and will be stalled with cameras at night.
> The girls mom showed up at the barn whining about not being allowed to come to give her horse his supplements. But I didn't listen in on tha conversation.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She wasn't immediately booted off of the property when sh got there? That's no good. I'd be curious to know what they're going to do tomorrow since as of now they have no place to go... Not that any of us really care what becomes of these people!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skipsfirstspike

People can be crazy!
I had one at my barn before, not as bad as yours, but she was asked to leave after writing her name on items she had stolen from other boarders lol. It became a joke after she left, people would start writing their names on random items like water bottles, bags of chips on the table, etc.
I think I topped it when I wrote my name across my horse in blue kote vet spray lol
OP, hopefully all goes well, and that they don't just not show up tomorrow because they don't have a place for their horses.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Rideordie112 said:


> but they're pulling the whole "think of our horses" act.


Oh noes. The horses! Think of the horses, the horses! Oh wait... clearly _they_ weren't thinking of _your_ horse when that idjit girl decided to make free with him. :think:


----------



## horseNpony

I hope for your sake that you wont have any more problems after she leaves.


----------



## stevenson

hopefully they just leave and no one will have to deal with them.
I hope the paddock you have your horse in has pipe fencing and not just wire fence which , can be cut. I would put a chain and lock on both sides of the gate, so it cannot be taken off the hinges. 
I hope those people find a place for their horses, but not close to you. its not the horses fault who owns them.


----------



## ladygodiva1228

If they allow them to stay they could lose other boarders hope they think about that. I know I wouldn't want to stay at a barn that allowed people like that to stay. 
We all know that girl is not going to stop riding your horse and I would fear she would do something to him if they stayed just because she can't ride him.

Good Luck today. I hope all goes smooth.


----------



## Saddlebag

Don't be surprised it the guy isn't forthcoming with apologies. Sometimes being forced to eat crow is good for a person as it pulls them off their high horse. The horse situation isn't fair to the girl and the parents should rectify that. My mother never came to the stable, she couldn't watch me ride because she was so afraid she'd see me come off. (parental protection)


----------



## SullysRider

Hope all goes smoothly today! Though I have a feeling it won't :/, so sending good vibes your way!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112

Thanks guys! It's like 7 in the morning, time go by faster!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

I've been reading this and watching it all pan out. So much craziness! And this morning when I woke up, I was excited for you too...IT'S FINALLY FRIDAY. 

And I really wish I was as mature as you. I'm over 40 and I don't think I would have kept it together nearly as well as you have done. You are quite a young lady.


----------



## Rideordie112

Cinnys Whinny said:


> I've been reading this and watching it all pan out. So much craziness! And this morning when I woke up, I was excited for you too...IT'S FINALLY FRIDAY.
> 
> And I really wish I was as mature as you. I'm over 40 and I don't think I would have kept it together nearly as well as you have done. You are quite a young lady.


Thank you! That's very nice of you to say 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian

Not only is this all nuts but...doesn't this little girl have a horse, or horses of her own? Why isn't she riding those?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112

DancingArabian said:


> Not only is this all nuts but...doesn't this little girl have a horse, or horses of her own? Why isn't she riding those?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hers has lameness issues, and she is not allowe to ride her parents.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Saddlebag said:


> Don't be surprised it the guy isn't forthcoming with apologies. Sometimes being forced to eat crow is good for a person as it pulls them off their high horse. *The horse situation isn't fair to the girl and the parents should rectify that.* My mother never came to the stable, she couldn't watch me ride because she was so afraid she'd see me come off. (parental protection)



Bolded because I'm honestly curious. What's not fair about the horse situation to this girl? It's not like she's a once-a-week lesson kid who's so desperate for saddle time that she'd go sneaking rides on someone else's horse. She _has_ a horse. Sure, he's hurt and her parents won't let her ride theirs, but that's part of life - nothing fair or unfair about it. The parents should have put on their big people panties and teach her that sometimes life gives you lemons, but that doesn't mean you can go jump on someone else's horse named Lemonade, and put that horse that doesn't belong to you at risk for injury. They should have made it clear from day 1 that her horse was her #1 priority and she ought to have spent time making sure he got better, and if she wanted to ride that badly, she ought to have been mucking stalls in exchange for saddle time. But obviously, they have a speshul snoflake, and want to teach her all about entitlement and selfishness.

It'd be like me deciding that since my car's in the shop, and I really really need to get to the barn to feed my horses in the morning that I would just hot wire my neighbor's car and drive it around without permission instead of doing what a sane normal person would do (and that was get up extra early, take the bus, walk the 1/2 mile up the road -- luckily managed to bum a ride with a fellow barnmate who happened to be going up that road right at the time -- and then arrange to have a co-worker come and pick me up at the barn.) That girl is 15, she's not a child, she's a spoiled entitlement brat who should rightfully learn that there are consequences to one's actions and that life isn't necessarily "fair" 

OP, hoping that today goes smoothly, and the crazies are gone forever.


----------



## Zexious

It's finally Friday  I hope everything goes well! Sheeh x.x


----------



## cowgirl4753

Hoping for a good day for you and everyone at the barn hopefully it all goes smoothly
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Gate Farm

I just checked in, hoping for a post from you that THEY'RE GONE.

I'll check in later


----------



## PrivatePilot

If those security cameras were connected to pay-per-view somehow, I think you would have some coin in your pocket today. I'd subscribe.


----------



## cowgirl4753

Lol like those mare cams where everyone can watch the feed. Then we could all be on the lookout 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112

Haha! That would be great! They're too be out by 5, and the BO says they are gonna start packing up at 3. So I will be leaving school a little early, and my mom and I will be there to watch my horse, and our stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

Don't be surprised it they don't show up if they haven't been able to make other arrangements for their horses.


----------



## speedy da fish

Wishing you all the luck for today!


----------



## Rideordie112

Saddlebag said:


> Don't be surprised it they don't show up if they haven't been able to make other arrangements for their horses.


Oh no. I wonder what will happen if they don't show up. Cause the BO says their stuff will be in a pile at the end of the driveway, and their horses tied to a tree.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159

Any news?


----------



## Rideordie112

Nope. Still at school. It's 1:16. They will be packing up at 3 and leaving by 5
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zeke

I've been following all along but have to sub, guilty of wanting to know how this goes! I hope all goes well, and that you and your horse can soon enjoy your time together in peace!


----------



## peppersonlygirl

Hope all went well!


----------



## Rideordie112

They're currently packing up. The girl almost took my fly spray but the BO caught her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul

I'm really hoping there are more people like you out there and no more of her (unlikely though, lol).

I would've been sitting in a jail cell had she been on my mare. Not that she could've managed to get on bareback in the pasture (I know super experienced riders that wouldn't even attempt it, and they're nimble enough)..But regardless, no one touches my horse unless they are the barn owners or work for the barn owners. I have very few things I can call mine, and my horse is the most expensive of those few things.

And if it would've been me who caught the girl trying to steal flyspray and not the BO, I'd have broke her hand. I'm glad your temper isn't like mine.(;

Hope they get out and stay gone soon and no one ever has to see or hear from them again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112

Thanks so much for standing by me everyone! She is gone! The family packed up and left. They weren't happy. And they weren't quiet. They spent the entire time whining about how unfair it all was and that they would spread word about the stables terrible services etc. but everyone was happy to see them go 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson

Skips.. this is Off topic.. the blue coat spray.. good ideal for if there is a fire and have to evacuate, you could spray your phone number and name on your horses !!


----------



## Iseul

Wasn't fair for your daughter to ride a horse that wasn't hers and she didn't have permission to ride.(;

Honestly, I think, her parents know exactly how she is. I'm sure she ran her horse into the ground and that's not only why he's lame, but also why neither of her parents' horses are fair game for her to ride. Her parents need set straight though. Maybe she seems to respect them, but she needs to learn how to respect everyone AND their belongings.

I'm glad they're gone, so very sad we didn't have video to watch though! LOL I'd have paid to watch them packing up and leaving if I wasn't broke at the moment, haha.

I'm sure when they'll learn that their words don't hold any value when they burn bridges and (in all reality here) STEAL. Any respectable barn owner will kick them to the curb. I personally think BO gave them too much time. If it were my barn, their horses would've been tied up off my property and all tack dumped on the ditch beside the road had someone thought they could do that at my barn. While I feel for their horses (all three), stealing is not something I tolerate. Not only was she stealing objects, she was stealing an animal (and threatening to permantly steal).

Not to mention, with how she sounds, she still needs supervision while out anywhere. I'd throw myself in a ditch if my child ever turned out like that. NOPE!

Glad they're gone, hope you can enjoy YOUR horse now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselovinguy

Rideordie112 said:


> Thanks so much for standing by me everyone! She is gone! The family packed up and left. They weren't happy. And they weren't quiet. They spent the entire time whining about how unfair it all was and that they would spread word about the stables terrible services etc. but everyone was happy to see them go
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Their reputation precedes them and their stellar qualities.
Let them be noisy and yap their comments...the truth of them will come out sooner rather than later.

Peace and tranquility will resume in a few days...don't let your guard down just yet...be careful and alert!!

Now, deep breath, exhale!

Smile...:wink:


----------



## hemms

Rideordie112 said:


> Thanks so much for standing by me everyone! She is gone! The family packed up and left. They weren't happy. And they weren't quiet. They spent the entire time whining about how unfair it all was and that they would spread word about the stables terrible services etc. but everyone was happy to see them go
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Did anyone cheer at their departure? I would have been doing a touchdown dance in the middle of the driveway!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama

hemms said:


> Did anyone cheer at their departure? I would have been doing a touchdown dance in the middle of the driveway!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Spoken like a true Canadian! :lol: At least in my household anyway.

What a saga. I hope that's the end of it. Such petty, unhappy, selfish, undisciplined, self-righteous people create only more of the same - as shown by their daughter. 

Rideordie -- I'm so glad that your BO was 100% on track with this. I am impressed by your control. In this neck of the woods, the problem might have been solved with a shotgun or backhoe or sticker knife or who knows what against the vehicle/trailer/house of the irresponsible parties. Your way is much better!


----------



## Rideordie112

Thanks everyone! And I will still be watching out, because there's rumors going around they don't have a stable place for their horses. A friend of mind heard them saying bad things about my family. So I'm a little bit nervous
Sadly there was no touch down dance, but everyone gave them awkward stares as they left.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PrivatePilot

Rideordie112 said:


> They spent the entire time whining about how unfair it all was and that they would spread word about the stables terrible services etc.





horselovinguy said:


> Their reputation precedes them and their stellar qualities. Let them be noisy and yap their comments...the truth of them will come out sooner rather than later.


Agree with the above. If someone showed up at a barn with the righteous attitude that they clearly have (and a bratty kid on top of that) and then repeatedly slid right into a song and dance all about how their last barn sucked and they were kicked out (blah blah blah) I think most people would see through it pretty darned quickly. 

If they're smart they'll arrive at whatever barn they go to next with their tail between their legs and try to keep their mouths shut and fly under the radar, but I doubt that'll happen. I also doubt many will be particularly sympathetic to their ranting for long once they see through the song and dance.

Rideordie, FWIW, I'd go and shake the BO's hand tomorrow and thank him/her for THEIR support through all this. The fact that they stood up for your side of the story and then stood their ground says a lot about them. Tell them that there's a whole lot of strangers on a forum somewhere that followed the story that would like to pat them on their back as well. :wink:


----------



## Rideordie112

I'll be sure to let her know! I've been at that barn for 10 years, she's like a second mother to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

PrivatePilot said:


> Rideordie, FWIW, I'd go and shake the BO's hand tomorrow and thank him/her for THEIR support through all this. The fact that they stood up for your side of the story and then stood their ground says a lot about them. Tell them that there's a whole lot of strangers on a forum somewhere that followed the story that would like to pat them on their back as well. :wink:


^^^^^^^THIS!!! You have an awesome BO. Of course, if she's known you for 10 years and you've never been a PIA for her, then that makes it very easy for her to stand by you. Kudos to her! :lol:

And WHEW! Glad they're gone. Would love to have been there to tell them, "Don't let the door hit ya where the dog shoulda bit ya!".


----------



## frizzy

So happy to hear the little brat and her enabling parents are gone


----------



## horseNpony

I let out a little cheer when i read that they are finally gone, lets just hope thats the end of that. They probably wont change, after something like that im sure they will be just the same if not worse at their new barn, if they find one. Im sure you are not the only person that will have an issue with them.


----------



## Arab Mama

Wow! What drama. Sadly, there aee so many people who thrive on drama. You've clearly demonstrated that dedicated, responsible horse people won't put up with such nonsense. You are a credit to today's young people. We are fortunate to have a young lady at our barn that has proven so trustworthy that we've given her permission to ride and groom our horses anytime with her parents' permission. It is refreshing to see that there are a few of you to set the standard that others should hold themselves to. You've done well. Be proud.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious

So glad this chapter is closed xD


----------



## AnrewPL

cool. but tried to steal your fly spray? what a petty little turd she is. good to see they are gone, and good on you for handling it so well.


----------



## DimSum

AnrewPL said:


> cool. but tried to steal your fly spray? what a petty little turd she is. good to see they are gone, and good on you for handling it so well.


Off topic, but I know of someone who put red food coloring and water into an old fly spray bottle and left it in her tack locker which made the thief pretty obvious when her white horse turned pink :lol:


----------



## DuckDodgers

DimSum said:


> Off topic, but I know of someone who put red food coloring and water into an old fly spray bottle and left it in her tack locker which made the thief pretty obvious when her white horse turned pink :lol:


One would think it'd only take one spray before the thief figured it out :?


----------



## DimSum

DuckDodgers said:


> One would think it'd only take one spray before the thief figured it out :?


I never said the thief was the sharpest pencil in the box :wink:


----------



## LemonZeus

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> sometimes life gives you lemons, but that doesn't mean you can go jump on someone else's horse named Lemonade


Can confirm, Lemonade does not like being jumped on.


----------



## KodasSlvrWings

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Wow. This whole scenario smacks of what happened to one of my friends a couple of years ago.
> 
> I showed up at the barn in the evening to groom my horse and noticed a young girl riding my friend's psycho Arab gelding. She had him tacked up all wrong with my friend's tack, including her $2000 custom endurance saddle. My friend barely lets anyone else even touch her gelding because he can be so difficult to handle, much less let an extremely novice 8yo little girl ride him. Anyway, my friend was out of town so I called another mutual friend and let her know what was happening (she's closer to the first friend than I am). Turns out the little girl had everyone hoodwinked, including the BO and her mother, into believing that my friend had given her permission to ride her horse. Needless to say, my BO was beyond livid and eventually ended up kicking the girl out, even though her parents were leasing her a horse from him. As far as I know, her parents defended her and called everyone else liars who was involved in the incident.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is exactly what happened to my sister in law! We keep our horses boarded together and one day when I went out the BO's 8 year old grand daughter was riding my sil's mare. Her mare is very well behaved but this little girl was pushing her WAY to hard. When I asked what she was doing she said she had called my sil and had permission to ride her. Well it turns out she didn't because when I mentioned it to my sister in law she was so mad she was in tears! When we confronted the BO about it, he hit the ceiling saying we were claiming his sweet little granddaughter was a liar and that he would not tolerate it. The next day we went out to the barn and all of our tack was thrown out in the manure pile. We were given 24 hours to leave the property because "we were nothing but drama". We have kept in contact with other boarders there and they are frantically searching for somewhere new because the BOs have come off their rockers!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Palomine

Well, this was certainly interesting reading. And very glad it turned out so well.

And this whole thread, and the stories within it, pretty well are a testament as to why I don't trust people.

There are no depths to which some people won't sink. I was worrying that the little twit would poison your horse, which may have been what she was up to with the SmartPaks, needle marks wouldn't be noticed by most people. Squirt something in there, and horse gets sick and "oh no, what is the matter"?

There are some strange and dangerous people in the world. I imagine this girl will in several years time, have a lovely photo session with a police photographer, and a room with bars. She is heading that way as fast as she can.

You were lucky this time. So was your horse.

Glad this turned out well for all, but you really do need to keep a watch out, including around your house as well.

What happened to you in this situation, is exactly why, when someone mentions that their horse is "acting strange", I will always ask if there is possibility that someone is riding the horse without them knowing.

And know of one person who came out to ride on day she never had, as she always worked on weekends, and only rode during the week....and her horse was gone....turns out someone had taken it to a show that day. Same person had been riding it for months, without permission of course, and decided they wanted to show it in some local, backyard type "horse show."

Had she not shown up that day? Never would have known.


----------



## Zexious

^Spontaneous checks are important! Heads would roll if my horse was taken to a horse show without my consent o.o


----------



## Skipsfirstspike

I agree, it is always good to come out and check on your boarded horse off your usual schedule.
Years ago, I was boarding my horse at a barn where the BO was also a horse trader. He would buy horses at auctions, then sell them along. 
Nothing wrong with that.
But, one day I showed up off schedule (for months I always showed up the same days) on a cold rainy November evening. Went into the barn, there was a strange horse in my horse's stall, eating out of his bucket. My horse was out in the cold rain, no shelter.
I flipped.
Made BO clean the stall and use new buckets until mine could be sanitized. What if this auction horse were sick?? Then brought my horse in out of the driving rain.
And yes, moved about a week later, as soon as I found another barn.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Reading this thread really makes me wonder what in the world we're doing? (We in general, not we on the board). 

I don't do much commercial boarding anymore but back when I did, I watched every horse on the place like a hawk. If I had seen someone fooling with a horse that wasn't theirs, even just to brush it, I would have put a stop to it, called the horse's owner to ascertain if it was ok for the person to brush or mess with the horse in any way, and if it was not, then that boarder would have been told to be gone, forthwith. If her parents had thrown a fit, they'd have been escorted off the property and told not to return in person but to send a hauler for their horse(s) and gear. 

It seems like everyday I hear another story about a psychotic barn owner or psychotic boarder. WHAT IN THE WORLD? The worst thing that ever happened when I used to board my horse in training was, the little girls I shared a locker with would use my fly spray. Never touched anything else, but when I complained to the barn owner after talking to them and to their parents and it didn't stop, she evicted them. BOOM right now, get gone. When did all this crap and drama become ok? MAN, if 1/10th of the stories I read went on in my barn, I'd be murderous.


----------



## KigerQueen

Wow... just wow... having any issues with them still?


----------



## egrogan

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Reading this thread really makes me wonder what in the world we're doing? (We in general, not we on the board).
> 
> I don't do much commercial boarding anymore but back when I did, I watched every horse on the place like a hawk. If I had seen someone fooling with a horse that wasn't theirs, even just to brush it, I would have put a stop to it, called the horse's owner to ascertain if it was ok for the person to brush or mess with the horse in any way, and if it was not, then that boarder would have been told to be gone, forthwith. If her parents had thrown a fit, they'd have been escorted off the property and told not to return in person but to send a hauler for their horse(s) and gear.
> 
> It seems like everyday I hear another story about a psychotic barn owner or psychotic boarder. WHAT IN THE WORLD? The worst thing that ever happened when I used to board my horse in training was, the little girls I shared a locker with would use my fly spray. Never touched anything else, but when I complained to the barn owner after talking to them and to their parents and it didn't stop, she evicted them. BOOM right now, get gone. When did all this crap and drama become ok? MAN, if 1/10th of the stories I read went on in my barn, I'd be murderous.


I agree with this! Awhile ago, I tried to start a thread called something like "when boarding goes right"- it didn't get a lot of responses, probably because those stories where things go just as they should, where everyone sets clear expectations and follows through on them, just aren't very exciting internet reading. But, it's still important, especially for people new to horses or new to boarding to know that there are plenty of people- I would guess the majority of people- who have their horses in barns where the care is good and the staff are nice. 

If you read this part of the forum, you'd think that every boarding barn is out to maim, steal, or poison your horse just for fun. *IN NO WAY* do I want to minimize the experiences of this OP, or others who have shared really difficult situations in this forum. And my eyes have certainly been opened by some of the completely ridiculous things that have happened to people who have posted in this section over the years. 

But, at the same time, I don't know that these really extreme stories are representative of the general boarding public. Maybe I'm completely wrong and just really lucky about my situation. My BM is just as Dreamcatcher describes the way she handles boarding on her property, and I think a lot of other people probably have similar experiences. And for that, I'm thankful (and tell my BM and her staff that all the time!!).


----------



## Rideordie112

Palomine said:


> Well, this was certainly interesting reading. And very glad it turned out so well.
> 
> And this whole thread, and the stories within it, pretty well are a testament as to why I don't trust people.
> 
> There are no depths to which some people won't sink. I was worrying that the little twit would poison your horse, which may have been what she was up to with the SmartPaks, needle marks wouldn't be noticed by most people. Squirt something in there, and horse gets sick and "oh no, what is the matter"?
> 
> There are some strange and dangerous people in the world. I imagine this girl will in several years time, have a lovely photo session with a police photographer, and a room with bars. She is heading that way as fast as she can.
> 
> You were lucky this time. So was your horse.
> 
> Glad this turned out well for all, but you really do need to keep a watch out, including around your house as well.
> 
> What happened to you in this situation, is exactly why, when someone mentions that their horse is "acting strange", I will always ask if there is possibility that someone is riding the horse without them knowing.
> 
> And know of one person who came out to ride on day she never had, as she always worked on weekends, and only rode during the week....and her horse was gone....turns out someone had taken it to a show that day. Same person had been riding it for months, without permission of course, and decided they wanted to show it in some local, backyard type "horse show."
> 
> Had she not shown up that day? Never would have known.


That's terrifying. I didn't think about poison. Thank god he's okay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112

Thanks for the support guys! They are gone, but not for sure. The BO called the police when a strange truck that looked like theirs was trying to get on her property. And I still get texts from the girl every now and then. But instead of apologies it's complaints about how "I ruined her life"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoebox

I don't know that it happens more often than it used to, I think a big part of it is that with the use of the internet nowadays we just hear about it more. People are much more likely to talk about the horror stories than talk about how amazing their barn is. I DO think it's increased somewhat, but it really seems doubled and tripled or more because we hear about it so much more often now.


----------



## KigerQueen

YIKES! This is why im liking my self care only horse on the property option. I love my curent BO but sometimes being the only person boarding/ on the property sounds nice. Id be worried about that truck. Tell the bo to get a scary looking dog (BO used to have a pit mix who was just an overgrown lap dog lol) that would keep most people with any self preservation at bay. Also record/save the messages the girl is sending you.


----------



## DuckDodgers

Shoebox said:


> I don't know that it happens more often than it used to, I think a big part of it is that with the use of the internet nowadays we just hear about it more. People are much more likely to talk about the horror stories than talk about how amazing their barn is. I DO think it's increased somewhat, but it really seems doubled and tripled or more because we hear about it so much more often now.


Exactly. I'm sure that even back in the day there were incidents where horses were ridden without permission and items being "borrowed" with out authorization. You just didn't hear about them unless it happened to you or your friend. This thread provides everyone with an opportunity to voice their negative experiences, as well as bring up all the "what ifs?". It does create a certain degree of paranoia. Odds are that most of these experiences won't happen to a given person's horse, but given the poster's situation she needed to be aware of all possibilities. Better to be aware than ignorant and sorry. I highly doubt that this girl was planning on poisoning Stitch's supplements. She probably wanted to "borrow" them for her own horse. Still, though, better to consider the possibility than wind up with a sick horse.

There were spoiled brats back in the day, but they do seem to be more prevalent now. My parents and my trainer would have killed me if I had done anything like this. Heck, once the lady that ran the therapeutic riding center at my barn asked if I would work one of the lesson ponies for her. He was owned by the barn owner and otherwise not in work but once a week, so she said alright. My trainer showed up to find me untacking the pony and about had a fit at me for riding the BO's horse until I explained that I had permission! Years later she hauled my horse to my college town for the first time, and in helping me unload my stuff saw a saddle pad that belonged to the barn owner. It mistakenly got put with mine in the wash, and it was a complete accident. Again, she about had a fit because I had the BO's pad, though I had every intention of returning it! Because of how she and my parents raised me, I wouldn't even dream of touching someone's pretty saddle pad (or heaving forbid, their horse!) without permission!


----------



## KigerQueen

I have had both horrible and positive boarding experiences. I think hearing about the negatives is a good thing though, it makes you keep an eye out for things you would normally overlook. It helps create a network for places to avoid and positive feedback sends people to good places. I wish i has that for one place i boarded at. the place was beautiful. It was perfect, that is untill i was gone for over a week and they did not feed m horse. THEN i later hear that this was not the first time they had starved boarders horses. Soo i could have used that info sooner.


----------



## ReiningCrazy

This makes me appreciate the training barn my guy is at. They have rules and it's not cheap but I do not have to worry about anything!!! Lionel gets ridden by my trainer only and lunged by one of the three workers they have that's it. No one touches him, no one touches anyone else's stuff. We are close and if I can't get out to see my horse he will get worked by my trainer or if I need someone to lunge I just ask. If we see any strange person in the barn like a new lesson person then we introduce ourselves right away. We do not let someone unknown walk around since our trainers might be in the arena or house. They get told not to touch the horses since they can be sick and we do not want to pass that on to other horses.

We are a friendly bunch but we don't have drama and the trainers do not tolerate any BS. I didn't go see my pony for 4 weeks straight due to work issues, I wasn't worried, when I did go out he was just as happy and fat.

People just need to keep their eyes open and if they do not like something or concerned about something talk to the BO/BM/trainer and if they don't listen MOVE. If you are scared to talk to them or start trouble MOVE, if you don't like the vibe or care your getting MOVE. Your paying for a service you have options, don't feel trapped or stuck. There are many barns that are awesome just keep your eyes and ears open!


----------



## AnrewPL

ReiningCrazy said:


> This makes me appreciate the training barn my guy is at. They have rules and it's not cheap but I do not have to worry about anything!!! Lionel gets ridden by my trainer only and lunged by one of the three workers they have that's it. No one touches him, no one touches anyone else's stuff. We are close and if I can't get out to see my horse he will get worked by my trainer or if I need someone to lunge I just ask. If we see any strange person in the barn like a new lesson person then we introduce ourselves right away. We do not let someone unknown walk around since our trainers might be in the arena or house. They get told not to touch the horses since they can be sick and we do not want to pass that on to other horses.
> 
> We are a friendly bunch but we don't have drama and the trainers do not tolerate any BS. I didn't go see my pony for 4 weeks straight due to work issues, I wasn't worried, when I did go out he was just as happy and fat.
> 
> People just need to keep their eyes open and if they do not like something or concerned about something talk to the BO/BM/trainer and if they don't listen MOVE. If you are scared to talk to them or start trouble MOVE, if you don't like the vibe or care your getting MOVE. Your paying for a service you have options, don't feel trapped or stuck. There are many barns that are awesome just keep your eyes and ears open!


I think that the best bit of this is that you called your horse Lionel, that's briliant


----------



## KBA6

What an incredibly frustrating situation. 

As a parent, I would be livid if my daughter were riding a horse that she did not own or had not been given permission... and why would these parents not have contacted to you make sure she had permission and that the horse would suite her skill level - what if SHE had been hurt. 

Sounds like they were not just enabling, but negligent. 

You cold have been sued, the barn could have been sued, and they could have had a very tragic situation. Not assuming your horse is unsafe, but anything can happen, even with talented riders. 

My situation never got that far, but I gave a trainer permission to give ONE lesson on my horse because her lesson horse was lame, and her student needed a very gentle horse. With out telling me or asking me, she started giving multiple lessons with him. It took her assistant making an off hand comment about it for me to find out. The trainer has been scheduling the lessons during my working hours. :evil:

I stopped that immediately and found another barn.
So happy it worked out and the drama is over for you!


----------



## AnrewPL

KBA6 said:


> What an incredibly frustrating situation.
> 
> As a parent, I would be livid if my daughter were riding a horse that she did not own or had not been given permission... and why would these parents not have contacted to you make sure she had permission and that the horse would suite her skill level - what if SHE had been hurt.
> 
> Sounds like they were not just enabling, but negligent.
> 
> You cold have been sued, the barn could have been sued, and they could have had a very tragic situation. Not assuming your horse is unsafe, but anything can happen, even with talented riders.
> 
> My situation never got that far, but I gave a trainer permission to give ONE lesson on my horse because her lesson horse was lame, and her student needed a very gentle horse. With out telling me or asking me, she started giving multiple lessons with him. It took her assistant making an off hand comment about it for me to find out. The trainer has been scheduling the lessons during my working hours. :evil:
> 
> I stopped that immediately and found another barn.
> So happy it worked out and the drama is over for you!


 That’s a good point, given the way these people have behaved it would not be surprising if they did try to sue someone for their little precious getting hurt doing the wrong thing. They seem to want everyone but themselves to take responsibility for their, and their brat’s, actions.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Rideordie112 said:


> Thanks for the support guys! They are gone, but not for sure. The BO called the police when a strange truck that looked like theirs was trying to get on her property. And I still get texts from the girl every now and then. But instead of apologies it's complaints about how "I ruined her life"
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Block her number. If you have an iPhone, it can be done (or just about any other smartphone too) I'm sure some feature phones have the ability to block as well.


----------



## KigerQueen

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Block her number. If you have an iPhone, it can be done (or just about any other smartphone too) I'm sure some feature phones have the ability to block as well.


You can call your cell company and have them block a number if you cant from your cell.


----------



## Saddlebag

You have witnessed how immature people can be. They'll badmouth the BO, your family, you because they aren't accepting responsibility for what transpired. Had they addressed the issue with the daughter this mess would likely have been avoided. When I hear someone badmouth a BO, my first thought is that that someone didn't pay the board on time or got behind and was asked to leave. I asked one to leave for that reason so she called the humane society hoping I'd lose the other boarder. Her ploy didn't work.


----------



## Ashkat128

So many horror stories here. A lady I used to know owned a pretty little buckskin- grumpy as sin but a real firecracker and GORGEOUS. She boarded him out at this really nice facility and went to go see him one day... and he was gone. Asked the BO where her horse was?? BO replies oh he died (!!!). We buried him so I can't show you a body. She was angry beyond belief and tried legal action and everything else to no avail. 

Thing is the BO had a reputation for horse shipping... We all know where the horse went. It's been years and she still runs adds looking for her horse. It's heart breaking  She had him from when he was a foal and he was in his twenties the last time I saw him.

Definitely a story that terrified me when I had to move my horses from my family farm to a boarding barn. The real peachy part? That BO is still operating and now runs a rescue. Even briefly was animal control in the area before loosing the position after questionably seizing horses despite vet's findings. Those horses were never found either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ashkat128

Sorry lol... too random post but I thought of it after reading of the owner who arrived at the barn to find her horse missing. 

Hopefully this whole ordeal is almost over for you... I can't imagine the stress and worry :s Now that they're gone at least you can breathe a little easier. And sounds like your BO has been wonderful and supportive!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

Ashkat128 said:


> Asked the BO where her horse was?? BO replies oh he died (!!!). We buried him so I can't show you a body. She was angry beyond belief and tried legal action and everything else to no avail.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This person should have been able to get a court order to force the BO to produce a carcass or else the live horse.


----------



## Ashkat128

They should have. I'm not sure of the legal details but they were unable to for whatever reason. Perhaps I'm wrong about burying and they supposedly had a rendering plant retrieve the body. In any case It was a huge shock. He was a former 4h member's horse we knew for years and you never expect these things to happen close to home and your own horses... but they can.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112

Wow. That's worse than my story!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselovinguy

Rideordie112 said:


> Wow. That's worse than my story!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I think we all hope that your story has a ending and it already took place, a happy ending to this saga.

The offenders moved, are gone and peace should be resuming at the barn.
Still with all the horror stories just written, told and made aware of... be ever careful and vigilant. 
Obviously, things happen like this sort of thing more often than we horse lovers want to think about...


----------



## Rideordie112

horselovinguy said:


> I think we all hope that your story has a ending and it already took place, a happy ending to this saga.
> 
> The offenders moved, are gone and peace should be resuming at the barn.
> Still with all the horror stories just written, told and made aware of... be ever careful and vigilant.
> Obviously, things happen like this sort of thing more often than we horse lovers want to think about...


Yeah, the problem is pretty much resolved. I still get texts from the girl, and apparently the BO still gets some calls from them. But that's about it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caisiemay

Honestly, I would not block the number. These texts could be very valuable if (heaven forbid) something happens to your horse. Blocking the number, makes it unpredictable in a way. Say she gets really really mad and starts threatening you again via text and the number is blocked you wont see it and wont know to take extra care during that time. I might just be over paranoid though. It might take a harassment charge to make them leave the BO and you alone  
You've handled this very well and I am so glad that everything has worked out for you. Best of luck to you, your family and your horse.


----------



## Amba1027

caisiemay said:


> Honestly, I would not block the number. These texts could be very valuable if (heaven forbid) something happens to your horse. Blocking the number, makes it unpredictable in a way. Say she gets really really mad and starts threatening you again via text and the number is blocked you wont see it and wont know to take extra care during that time. I might just be over paranoid though. It might take a harassment charge to make them leave the BO and you alone
> You've handled this very well and I am so glad that everything has worked out for you. Best of luck to you, your family and your horse.


I 100% agree with this and was going to post the same advice as well. Plus if she decides to text any threats it can be good to have to add to the police file, use to get a restraining order, etc.


----------



## DuckDodgers

caisiemay said:


> Honestly, I would not block the number. These texts could be very valuable if (heaven forbid) something happens to your horse. Blocking the number, makes it unpredictable in a way. Say she gets really really mad and starts threatening you again via text and the number is blocked you wont see it and wont know to take extra care during that time. I might just be over paranoid though. It might take a harassment charge to make them leave the BO and you alone
> You've handled this very well and I am so glad that everything has worked out for you. Best of luck to you, your family and your horse.


Agreed here. If I have an issue with someone I want ALL of their messages to get through to me. You just need to have the self control to not respond to them. If you have the number blocked then you can't get any hints that something may happen, and if something does happen then you won't have a record of those messages on your person. Given Rideordie's self control throughout this ordeal I agree that it would be in her best interests to keep this number open.


----------



## Rideordie112

Thanks guys, I will keep the number open rumor has it the place they are temporarily staying at is only giving them 2 weeks to find another place. Because they heard that the family was trouble. At this rate they're gonna have to keep their horses in another town.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers

Rideordie112 said:


> Thanks guys, I will keep the number open rumor has it the place they are temporarily staying at is only giving them 2 weeks to find another place. Because they heard that the family was trouble. At this rate they're gonna have to keep their horses in another town.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I feel like they're going to cause a mess of trouble at the temporary barn when it's time to leave and they don't have a place to go...


----------



## aspin231

What a story! Glad they've left anyways, hopefully they stay well away.


----------



## Zexious

I hope they stay far away. I can't believe this girl thinks that you "ruined her life", when every single "punishment" she has received has been in direct correlation with her own selfish antics.

I agree to keep her number. Just in case.

Also, re: bad boarding situations that someone else mentioned, I've heard of quite a few. 
Luckily, I've only ever boarded at very nice barns where the care has been phenomenal. That said, when I was shopping around for barns in Texas, I heard horror story after horror story of places that just wouldn't feed their horses. WHAT!? My guy is a hard enough keeper as it is... I can't imagine how he'd look if someone just stopped feeding him!
And, more importantly, how could someone do that? Morally?

People are nuts o.o


----------



## Rideordie112

Oh yes, this situation has taught me how crazy people really are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious

Horse people in particular, it sometimes feels like Dx


----------



## KatherineM

Ashkat128 said:


> So many horror stories here. A lady I used to know owned a pretty little buckskin- grumpy as sin but a real firecracker and GORGEOUS. She boarded him out at this really nice facility and went to go see him one day... and he was gone. Asked the BO where her horse was?? BO replies oh he died (!!!). We buried him so I can't show you a body. She was angry beyond belief and tried legal action and everything else to no avail.
> 
> Thing is the BO had a reputation for horse shipping... We all know where the horse went. It's been years and she still runs adds looking for her horse. It's heart breaking  She had him from when he was a foal and he was in his twenties the last time I saw him.
> 
> Definitely a story that terrified me when I had to move my horses from my family farm to a boarding barn. The real peachy part? That BO is still operating and now runs a rescue. Even briefly was animal control in the area before loosing the position after questionably seizing horses despite vet's findings. Those horses were never found either.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That horse shipper is lucky they themselves did not turn up missing at some point quite frankly!


----------



## KatherineM

Rideordie112 said:


> Yeah, the problem is pretty much resolved. I still get texts from the girl, and apparently the BO still gets some calls from them. But that's about it
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Every time you get a text from her, laugh, heartily, mirthfully and with great joy.

She clearly thinks you got one over on her by calling her out on her unacceptable behavior. 

She and her family are gone, you won, checkmate.

As long as you do not play her game, you have won. 

The only reason she still calls you is because she knows that if she can ever rope you back into her game that is the only way she would have a chance to do anything else to you.

Savor your victory against the would be little Napoleon with relish! 

She's like a starving little flea, without you to host her bloodsucking ways, she will just shrivel up wither to pieces.

Surely the thought of that parasite alone in her self made misery brings a smile to your face?


----------



## churumbeque

Rideordie112 said:


> So today, the girls father contacted my mother and offered to buy my horse.
> My mom made it clear that he was not for sale for any amount of money. (My name is on his papers anyways)
> The father kept making offers but, my mom kept saying no. Apparently he got so frustrated my dad had to take the phone and tell him off.
> My parents support has been great, Stitch means so much to all of us. I can't wait for these people to leave.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Send them a bill for the half lease. Lol


----------



## loveisabug

Wow this whole thing just blows my mind. :shock: If this happened to me I would be in jail. Kudos to you for handling it so well and I'm glad it's (hopefully) over.


----------



## Rideordie112

Thanks everyone! So far so good
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JulieG

Just read this whole thing. Both ridiculous and terrifying!

Glad it had a (mostly) happy ending though!


----------



## ottbjumper

I completely understand where you're coming from! I'm selfish with my gelding, I don't want anyone riding him but me! Besides that though, its totally disrespectful and can be damaging to any progress with training. If you usually go to the barn at a certain time (after work or classes) I would try to go at a different time in the day, like earlier or later. Maybe then she won't be suspecting you and you can catch her in the act. Sweat marks are very suspicious especially the girth ones which are easy to pick out. If you see those on a day you haven't even ridden yet, there has to be something up. Good luck!


----------



## QHDragon

Just read through this whole thread, and I am glad that it ended well! If she is still texting you I would block her number. No need for that drama.

Friend of mine went through a similar situation a few years ago, but it was the BO letting a 4H kid LEASE her horse without her permission. She found out a few months later when the 4H office contacted her asking her why there were two different kids (her own and the one leasing) registered to show the same horse at fair. How the BO thought that was going to work out and not get caught is beyond me (but she did a lot of other unsavory things as well).


----------



## AFull99

I just found this thread, and read it all through. 

First, I've managed facilities, and I've had my share of crazies that I've had to kick out...but *never* had anyone who even attempted to ride another person's horse. At one place, I did have a "loaner tack" section, if you will, and everyone was great about signing out and returning. Most times, it was returned cleaned better than when they borrowed. No one under the age of 16 was left unattended at either facility unless it was previously arranged. 

I am so I very happy to see how this turned out, the crazies gone. I wish you, the Bo and other boarders the best of luck...and long term peace! 

Secondly, I board my horses out with a wonderful private family. Our family has felt very blessed, having this board situation...but after reading this, it makes me so much more appreciative!!! Think I will be trying to figure out a way to show our appreciation!!!


----------



## horsyluvr

I have been in a very similar situation. Everyone at the barn loved my horse. I found out through the grapevine that the owners of the place were using him for riding lessons without my permission. I had been wondering why he had sweat marks I didn't make. So I confronted the owners and told them they better not use him again without my permission at least. What if something happened and someone fell off him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious

Glad she's kept away so far!


----------



## TheSacrificialSloth

Just read through the thread, so glad it turned out well for you! And well done for handling it so well, I would've been a mess and done something drastic!


----------



## Rideordie112

Thanks! It was a rough couple of weeks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

